# MP recruiting 2017/18/19



## coyote489 (7 Dec 2017)

Thought I would start up a new thread for candidates of the 2017/18 MP intake. This way we can get to know one another and ask tons of questions without bombarding other threads. 


Coyote489 

- mod edit to clean up thread title -


----------



## cfash (7 Dec 2017)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> Thought I would start up a new thread for candidates of the 2017/18 MP intake. This way we can get to know one another and ask tons of questions without bombarding other threads.
> 
> 
> Coyote489


Great idea. Is this for officer or ncm?  

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote489 (7 Dec 2017)

Ooooh, thanks for reminding me... I'm applying as NCM so I guess we can stick to that, I don't really care but I guess there is a bit of difference between the two


----------



## coyote489 (7 Dec 2017)

So I was told 32 or so positions left for this year (MP NCM) and 73 for next year. So not too bad. Still curious how many people got to the interviews back in October. I'm sure more than 30. Also, apparently they are doing a selection this week so let's keep our fingers crossed and good luck to all who applied.


----------



## garb811 (7 Dec 2017)

cfash said:
			
		

> Great idea. Is this for officer or ncm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk





			
				coyote489 said:
			
		

> Ooooh, thanks for reminding me... I'm applying as NCM so I guess we can stick to that, I don't really care but I guess there is a bit of difference between the two



If I could make a suggestion; given the many commonalities and small numbers of MPO, it probably wouldn't hurt to have a combined thread.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Dec 2017)

> Ooooh, thanks for reminding me... I'm applying as NCM so I guess we can stick to that, I don't really care but I guess there is a bit of difference between the two





			
				garb811 said:
			
		

> If I could make a suggestion; given the many commonalities and small numbers of MPO, it probably wouldn't hurt to have a combined thread.



Agreed. There’s no reason to have separate threads for NCM/Officer in this instance. There won’t be enough contributing users and/or specific interest in this thread to warrant it. You guys will likely cross paths in the mess and on weekends and such even if you aren’t loaded on the same course, so it’s still good to get to know each other.


----------



## coyote489 (7 Dec 2017)

Roger that, 

 I kind of figured It'd be for both officer/NCM. I didn't see why not, so it's settled this thread is for all things MP recruiting. Officer or NCM.


----------



## DMC2012 (11 Dec 2017)

Hello all, 

First time, long time.

I applied for an NCM MP position in August,2016 and I have successfully completed my medical and interview on Sept 12, 2016 and my references have been called in mid November. Just recently, I have been notified that my file is being reviewed for consideration for MPAC this upcoming February. 
Anybody else have any news?


----------



## Champcamp94 (12 Dec 2017)

Completed my interview on October 28th.. hoping to hear back this week. Anyone else get any offers yet besides the one on the other thread?


----------



## Grpyhman78 (12 Dec 2017)

Negative, nothing yet. I to am hoping to hear something before they leave for Christmas break :/


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Dec 2017)

Military Christmas Break usually starts Friday. If you haven't heard anything by now, it's likely you won't hear anything until January.


----------



## coyote489 (13 Dec 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Military Christmas Break usually starts Friday. If you haven't heard anything by now, it's likely you won't hear anything until January.



Well that's slightly depressing... called CFRC this morning and I'm on competition list still, so looks like I probably won't make it on the January QL3 (with recruit school bypass). Was hoping to hear this week but no such luck as of yet. Hopefully by Friday if I'm lucky. Anyone else hoping to jump on the January course here?


----------



## GermanWolf (13 Dec 2017)

I'm unfortunately still waiting to finish my degree in April 2018. Got called in for medical and interview at the same time for everyone to realize that I do not have my degree yet and that I would not be able to do the interview until I get said degree. My references got called and everything so I don't know if they will have to repeat that again in April but we will see. That's ok with me though, gives me more time at the gym and I just started a supervising position at work.

Good luck to all of you, seems like its a competitive position but awesome to hear about the 73 positions next year (for me that is relevant anyways).


----------



## Grpyhman78 (14 Dec 2017)

I called my CFRC today too in hopes of catching them before they left for the holidays, since I have not made contact since late October, and they informed me that I have a pending job offer for MP! They informed me that they are just working out the final offer and that I should receive it by either just before the Christmas break or shortly thereafter so I don't know if I'll make the January class... but still pretty damn good news!


----------



## WEng87 (14 Dec 2017)

Gryphman, that's awesome! Congratulations. 

 Now just to hear something from my VOT and I'd be happy lol


----------



## coyote489 (15 Dec 2017)

Just curious if anyone out there has had an offer come down the pipe yet that lives in BC, or even Alberta? Happy holidays everyone, good luck and Thanks for any info!


----------



## danteh (18 Dec 2017)

WEng87 said:
			
		

> Gryphman, that's awesome! Congratulations.
> 
> Now just to hear something from my VOT and I'd be happy lol



Same  Reading all the posts about people getting their MPAC interviews and I’m here a year into my OT twiddling my thumbs waiting for one.


----------



## WEng87 (19 Dec 2017)

danteh said:
			
		

> Same  Reading all the posts about people getting their MPAC interviews and I’m here a year into my OT twiddling my thumbs waiting for one.



Holy Crap.... a year?  I put mine in at the deadline lol, the academy has been contacting my references and my old supervisors....  just waiting on word on an MPAC. Have you heard anything at all?


----------



## RocketRichard (19 Dec 2017)

My how things have changed. A 'few' years ago when I applied  MP was my 3rd choice.  Was offered a position 3 months after I applied. I decided to wait to for a medic position. It did, phew


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote489 (22 Dec 2017)

Well santa came early this year and I finally got my offer for military police NCM!!!! After 16 months of application they called today. Super pumped and am slated for the January 9th QL3. Thanks to all who answered my million questions.


----------



## Swally (9 Jan 2018)

Morning all!
I have a somewhat off topic question but I think I can still make ut fit this topic and save having to start a new thread:

Former MP (conscription) solder from Sweden. 
Just shy of 10 years as a correctional officer both provincial and federally.
Grade 12 only, nothing else.
I'm the process for CF now, looking at Armour.
What, if any, are my options of getting over to MP?

Cheers!  ;D


----------



## RCDtpr (9 Jan 2018)

Swally said:
			
		

> Morning all!
> I have a somewhat off topic question but I think I can still make ut fit this topic and save having to start a new thread:
> 
> Former MP (conscription) solder from Sweden.
> ...



Without a diploma in police foundations or equivalent from an accredited college your options for becoming an MP are either join the armoured corps and after a few years apply for an occupational transfer to MP if you can.  You can also get a college diploma in police foundations or equivalent and then apply to join as an MP.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (9 Jan 2018)

ExRCDcpl said:
			
		

> Without a diploma in police foundations or equivalent from an accredited college your options for becoming an MP are either join the armoured corps and after a few years apply for an occupational transfer to MP if you can.  You can also get a college diploma in police foundations or equivalent and then apply to join as an MP.



Transfers are tough too, you either need a portion of the education and an operational tour of 180 days, or the full educational requirement.


----------



## Swally (10 Jan 2018)

Yeah I'm looking at what I can do online once I'm in, and the do the transfer. 

Lunchmeat, could you elaborate a little on portion the educational requirements and the 180 tour.
Never heard that, so it's nice to see there are options.


----------



## RCDtpr (10 Jan 2018)

Swally said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm looking at what I can do online once I'm in, and the do the transfer.
> 
> Lunchmeat, could you elaborate a little on portion the educational requirements and the 180 tour.
> Never heard that, so it's nice to see there are options.



When I OT'd the requirements if you didn't have police foundations were you either had to be PLQ qualified OR have an operational tour with at least 180 days spent in theatre


----------



## garb811 (10 Jan 2018)

Swally said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm looking at what I can do online once I'm in, and the do the transfer.
> 
> Lunchmeat, could you elaborate a little on portion the educational requirements and the 180 tour.
> Never heard that, so it's nice to see there are options.


The current standard for an Occupational Transfer is:

*Ideal*

Approved diploma or an approved degree *AND* a valid driver's license.

*Acceptable*

Secondary school graduation certificate or a secondary V certificate of Quebec *AND* Two full courses from any program from an approved post-secondary institution *OR* Two university credit courses completed (in Quebec, four (4) university courses of three (3) credits) in an approved area (Criminal Justice, Criminology, Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management, Justice Studies, Law, Police Science/Studies, Psychology, Sécurité Publique (Quebec), Sociology.) AND a valid driver's license.

Secondary school graduation certificate or a secondary V certificate of Quebec *AND* a valid drivers license *AND* Deployed operational experience (international or domestic) of at leastsix (6) months cumulative *OR* Must be qualified as a Close Protection Operative (AGGB).

_*Please note*_ that these standards are reviewed yearly during the Annual Military Occupation Review and may not be what is required when you are eligible to submit an OT request.


----------



## danteh (11 Jan 2018)

WEng87 said:
			
		

> Holy Crap.... a year?  I put mine in at the deadline lol, the academy has been contacting my references and my old supervisors....  just waiting on word on an MPAC. Have you heard anything at all?



Yup put my application in December 2016 for my OT and yesterday I just got a message asking for my background check forms to be handed in to the recruiting cell. Luckily I'm in a good trade right now and I am still getting sent on cool taskings so I honestly can't complain that much. If I was in a holding platoon it would be a totally different story. I think the best thing to come out of the wait was I have had over a year to change my mind and I havn't thought about doing it once so its great reassurance.


----------



## WEng87 (14 Jan 2018)

danteh said:
			
		

> Yup put my application in December 2016 for my OT and yesterday I just got a message asking for my background check forms to be handed in to the recruiting cell. Luckily I'm in a good trade right now and I am still getting sent on cool taskings so I honestly can't complain that much. If I was in a holding platoon it would be a totally different story. I think the best thing to come out of the wait was I have had over a year to change my mind and I havn't thought about doing it once so its great reassurance.



Well I guess I shouldn’t be holding my breath on hearing anything any time soon...  my application got to Ottawa in Oct and the MP Academy started calling my references in early Nov. I was hoping things were moving along smoothly, but you were waiting for over a year before you heard anything.  But I’m in the same boat as you, I enjoy the trade I’m in.


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (19 Jan 2018)

Hey all, first time posting. 

I was found 'suitable' for MP a few days back and moving forward in the process. I was told by my MCC that I should hear back in 6-7 weeks for MPAC. 

Is this normally how long it takes? I'm super impatient, haha. 

I'm also seeing in other forum posts that it truly is MPAC again, and not a BII. Should be interesting for sure! 

Might be around these forums a bit more asking questions in the near future. See you around!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (19 Jan 2018)

WestCoastOntarian said:
			
		

> Hey all, first time posting.
> 
> I was found 'suitable' for MP a few days back and moving forward in the process. I was told by my MCC that I should hear back in 6-7 weeks for MPAC.
> 
> ...



Im in the same boat as you, as a returning member. Ive read on here and was told by my mcc that mid Feb was the next mpacc..whether or not that means Ill be on it remains to be seen lol. Hurry up and wait is a common term used in the Miliary..you'll see why! Hang in there.


----------



## DMC2012 (19 Jan 2018)

I was contacted by my CFRC a few days ago. They said next MPAC is scheduled for Feb 17&18, 2018. They are aiming to send out invitations to attend starting next week. Best of luck!


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (20 Jan 2018)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Im in the same boat as you, as a returning member. Ive read on here and was told by my mcc that mid Feb was the next mpacc..whether or not that means Ill be on it remains to be seen lol. Hurry up and wait is a common term used in the Miliary..you'll see why! Hang in there.



That's funny, I was gonna include the "hurry up and wait" in my last post. My best friend is finishing up at RMCC right now and told me that a few years back haha. 

Thanks for the info DMC2012. That would be great to get the call for the 17th and 18th. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kratz (20 Jan 2018)

It's a. Perennial answer, but... don't sweat the small stuff.

WWWdBI ?
What Would We do Before Internet?


----------



## Macgruber (25 Jan 2018)

Just curious if anyone has any updates on the next MPAC?

Anyone get confirmations yet?


----------



## DMC2012 (25 Jan 2018)

I haven't heard anything yet. If and when I do, I'll definitely post.


----------



## Gazoo362 (25 Jan 2018)

I was given verbal confirmation by my recruiter that I'll be going to MPAC on FEB 17 and 18 in Borden.


----------



## Macgruber (25 Jan 2018)

Gazoo362 said:
			
		

> I was given verbal confirmation by my recruiter that I'll be going to MPAC on FEB 17 and 18 in Borden.



Congrats, how long ago were you given the verbal?


----------



## Gazoo362 (25 Jan 2018)

Macgruber said:
			
		

> Congrats, how long ago were you given the verbal?



About a week and a half ago when I called to see if there was any update on my file


----------



## Macgruber (26 Jan 2018)

Good stuff.

Anyone have any idea how long offers come once completed MPAC?


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (26 Jan 2018)

Not sure whats going on with my file, called today to see if there was any news on the mpac...was told by the sgt at the desk that I have to wait for an MP interview? Thought they did away with those? Doubt ill be on this upcoming MPAC, doesnt sound like anyone at the CFRC can give me a definitive answer on whats going on.


----------



## FRSQRN (26 Jan 2018)

MPOAC bound in February. Anyone else?

Misery loves company!


----------



## garb811 (27 Jan 2018)

Macgruber said:
			
		

> Good stuff.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how long offers come once completed MPAC?


If you're suitable, your name then goes onto a ranked list based on how you did at MPAC.  If you are near the top of the list, chances are you will get a call from your CFRC within a few weeks with Basic following shortly thereafter.  

If you're lower down, the wait can stretch out much longer.  Some people are suitable but never get the call because if another MPAC runs before you get the call, in all probability you will be bumped down the list by people who performed better than you in the latest MPAC.  They will explain the process to you at MPAC in case something has changed.

Having said that, with the 2 "super" courses for QL3 each year, they are now taking many more direct entry MP at a time, even though it is less frequent.  That means they will go a lot farther down the list from this MPAC than what used to happen in the past when they would be running 4-5 courses of QL3 per year and the intake for each course was smaller.  

I also don't know for sure, but I would guess they are going to reduce the number of MPAC held each year (there used to be 4 a year before the super courses) to synch up with when pers are actually "needed" to go to St Jean in order to be through BMQ, BMQ-L in time for one of the QL3s starting in Jan or Aug.


----------



## armyhopeful1993 (27 Jan 2018)

FRSQRN said:
			
		

> MPOAC bound in February. Anyone else?
> 
> Misery loves company!



If you don't mind me asking, when did you receive news?


----------



## Macgruber (27 Jan 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> If you're suitable, your name then goes onto a ranked list based on how you did at MPAC.  If you are near the top of the list, chances are you will get a call from your CFRC within a few weeks with Basic following shortly thereafter.
> 
> If you're lower down, the wait can stretch out much longer.  Some people are suitable but never get the call because if another MPAC runs before you get the call, in all probability you will be bumped down the list by people who performed better than you in the latest MPAC.  They will explain the process to you at MPAC in case something has changed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information, makes it more clear now


----------



## garb811 (27 Jan 2018)

You're welcome.  There are a couple of other posts here that talk about MPAC, but I realize it isn't a easy thing to get a grip on, particularly when the process has been in flux over the last year or so as the Branch tried a new way of doing things, and unless the person who you are talking to at your CFRC has dealt with MPAC before, they are unlikely to know what's going on very well either.


----------



## FRSQRN (28 Jan 2018)

armyhopeful1993 said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking, when did you receive news?



Yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Gazoo362 (28 Jan 2018)

FRSQRN are you by any chance going to Borden from western Canada


----------



## FRSQRN (29 Jan 2018)

Gazoo362 said:
			
		

> FRSQRN are you by any chance going to Borden from western Canada



Negative, I will have a 2.5hr drive.


----------



## Macgruber (29 Jan 2018)

Curious did anyone from Western Canada receive confirmation they would be attending the MPAC on Feb 17-18?


----------



## DMC2012 (1 Feb 2018)

Confirmed this afternoon for MPAC on February 18th in Borden. CFRC is Corner Brook, NL. Anyone else ?


----------



## MProokie13 (1 Feb 2018)

Confirmed for February 17th. Got notice this morning


----------



## coyote489 (1 Feb 2018)

Macgruber said:
			
		

> Curious did anyone from Western Canada receive confirmation they would be attending the MPAC on Feb 17-18?



If your in western Canada be prepared to be dead last for being called to MPAC. A few guys on my QL3 here are from BC and like me where called last minute. Don't lose faith yet, just be patient. That's my best advice for the MP application.


----------



## armyhopeful1993 (1 Feb 2018)

FRSQRN said:
			
		

> Yesterday afternoon.



see you there! turns out I received my invitation on the 25th.


----------



## Gazoo362 (1 Feb 2018)

I'm in western Canada and recieved my invitation for the 18th of Feb.


----------



## Djtc (2 Feb 2018)

Feb 18 MPAC from Ottawa.

Did you guys notice that MPAC is only a 2hr interview?


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (2 Feb 2018)

Interesting, seems like some people are getting a 2hr interview and others are going for 2 days at Borden...


----------



## Hsinom (2 Feb 2018)

Hello,

I'm new here but have been following this sub section for the last 4-5 months. I applied to the military police position back in July 2017 approx. I finished my Interview and Medical here at new westminster recruiting center in Vancouver back in November. I'm just curious what everyone's timeline looks like from start of the application to finish. Last I heard was today asking for a updated address to my drivers license. What would typically be the next step if everything goes well? 

Edit- I forgot to mention when they interviewed me asking where I like to be placed I'd mentioned airforce. Is there normally a choice which province/base you'd be stationed? I prefer to be close to Vancouver e.g Comox, Victoria etc. and I know there is a possibility of deployment however I'm curious to know if I could live and work close to family.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (2 Feb 2018)

Hsinom said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here but have been following this sub section for the last 4-5 months. I applied to the military police position back in July 2017 approx. I finished my Interview and Medical here at new westminster recruiting center in Vancouver back in November. I'm just curious what everyone's timeline looks like from start of the application to finish. Last I heard was today asking for a updated address to my drivers license. What would typically be the next step if everything goes well?
> 
> ...



You will be posted where the CF needs you, you have the option of picking where you'd LIKE to go but inevitably it is where they need you. Your element has no bearing on where you're posted in any purple trade in the CF. Search the forums, all these questions have been answered multiple times before...good luck.


----------



## Birdman17 (9 Feb 2018)

Hey guys, long time reader. Just looking to see if anyone has an idea on how long it takes for an offer to trickle down from the selection board to the local CFRC? With a selection coming up on the 14th, I'm just curious on how soon I could hear something if successful. Also, anyone know whether the Aug. QL3 is full yet? Ideally I do BMQ this spring, maybe SQ and then hop on the Aug. QL3 and not have to sit on PAT for 6 months.


----------



## garb811 (9 Feb 2018)

It can take anywhere from a few days to a few months to never, depending on where you place on the ranking list.  Very attractive candidates get the call first, borderline ones sit and wait.

All the recruiting activity going on for people in the final stages is to line them up for the August courses, so yes, ideally it would be a quick notification, then BMQ, BMQ-L, brief stint on OJE somewhere (probably near where you were recruited) then the August start for QL3 with you on the road in January 2019.


----------



## Birdman17 (9 Feb 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply Garb. With the newly revised MPAC kicking off mid month, I wonder how many people are left on the selection list. Any one have any ideas on the remaining positions for the 2017 fiscal year?


----------



## garb811 (9 Feb 2018)

Don't get wrapped up about the numbers left for FY 2017 (particularly since 2018 numbers are just around the corner as well), concentrate on being the most attractive candidate out there.  Be the best candidate and it doesn't matter if there are 10 positions, tank the process and it doesn't matter if there are 1000... 

I know people want to try to figure out their odds but there are more important things to focus on.


----------



## WEng87 (9 Feb 2018)

Got some great news today!  I'm in on the MPAC on the 18th Feb, Like a couple of posts back I did notice they're still doing the BII at this MPAC.  Super Stoked! Now lets hope I merit high enough to be selected this year. Woot Woot!

There was quite a few name on the list, 45 or so! it'll be nice to meet some of the new candidates and some of the VOTs like myself.


----------



## coyote489 (9 Feb 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> ideally it would be a quick notification, then BMQ, BMQ-L, brief stint on OJE somewhere (probably near where you were recruited) then the August start for QL3 with you on the road in January 2019.



So not one Reg F candidate did their BMQ-L before our QL3. I think most are going right after course or at least before QL5, they haven't heard anything about it yet. Luckily I did it back in my PRes days and it's still valid so I'm in the clear. Also, some did OJE for 3 days, others for a couple weeks. Then again they had the Christmas break in between basic and QL3 so that could be why they didn't do the BMQ-L. But yah like garb said, you'll be loaded on the August QL3 if your selected from this feb MPAC. My offer came December 23 and I did BII on October 23.


----------



## Hsinom (9 Feb 2018)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> You will be posted where the CF needs you, you have the option of picking where you'd LIKE to go but inevitably it is where they need you. Your element has no bearing on where you're posted in any purple trade in the CF. Search the forums, all these questions have been answered multiple times before...good luck.



Thank you


----------



## Hsinom (9 Feb 2018)

I got invited today to attend a MP BII on Feb 17th as a last minute replacement. I'm in Vancouver and flying out on the 16th. I understand it's a interview  but can anyone provide any details what it means?


----------



## garb811 (9 Feb 2018)

Congrats!  The name says it all, Background Integrity Interview.


----------



## Hsinom (10 Feb 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Congrats!  The name says it all, Background Integrity Interview.




Thank you!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (12 Feb 2018)

Any idea when the next MPAC would be after this one?


----------



## Sephur (12 Feb 2018)

See you both at MPOAC tomorrow @armyhopeful1993 and @FRSQRN; waited a year and a half for this cause my CFRC lost my medical forms and my interview expired the same month as the last MPOAC in November


----------



## WEng87 (13 Feb 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Congrats!  The name says it all, Background Integrity Interview.



I have no reason to be nervous about them asking about my past...  Put I tell you, I'm more nervous than a long tailed cat in a room full of racking chairs.  But I think it's more so that this is basically starting my military career from the beginning all over again. The unexpected, they can rip my past apart i don't care lol.


----------



## Champcamp94 (19 Feb 2018)

How did the interviews on the 18th go for everyone? Did they give you an idea of when you should hear back from them?


----------



## WEng87 (19 Feb 2018)

Mine went well yesterday.

No indication of when i'll hear back, for me being an occupational transfer though it has to go to my Career Manager first to approve me leaving my trade.


----------



## Hsinom (19 Feb 2018)

I did mine on the 17th and went well. However they mentioned I won't know till after 4 weeks.


----------



## danteh (19 Feb 2018)

Champcamp94 said:
			
		

> How did the interviews on the 18th go for everyone? Did they give you an idea of when you should hear back from them?



Mine went good. A few things that tripped me up but all and all it was good. I was told they would be done all the assessments in 4 weeks but couldn’t even give me an estimate to when I would hear anything. I’m assuming if it goes past the August course I’m SOL for the year.

Does anyone know of the numbers they are looking to recruit for the fiscal year? Also how many are usually in a course?


----------



## garb811 (19 Feb 2018)

Wait...so all you guys did was the BII, nothing else?


----------



## danteh (19 Feb 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Wait...so all you guys did was the BII, nothing else?



That’s all I did and they said that was the last step in the process.


----------



## Hsinom (19 Feb 2018)

danteh said:
			
		

> That’s all I did and they said that was the last step in the process.



Same here


----------



## coyote489 (19 Feb 2018)

danteh said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of the numbers they are looking to recruit for the fiscal year? Also how many are usually in a course?



I’m Not sure about recruiting numbers. The career manager today said the trade is sittin green right now. As for the course numbers, 60 or so on the last 3s and 40 on mine right now (NCM). That’s not including the 30 or so officers (20 English, 10 in French platoon, roughly). Also if you are VOT or have recruit school bypass they might load you on the course last minute like myself and a few others. Or toss you on OJE for a little bit until the startup in August.


----------



## WEng87 (20 Feb 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Wait...so all you guys did was the BII, nothing else?



Yep,  Went to Borden on Saturday for a Mid Morning interview, and was back home in Toronto by 1300.

They must be in the transition back to the old MPAC??  As I've heard of the MPAC and the BII, but never heard of it as the MPAC/BII lol.

Maybe the last group of BIIs before they return to the true MPAC, but you would definitely know more about that than I would.



			
				coyote489 said:
			
		

> I’m Not sure about recruiting numbers. The career manager today said the trade is sittin green right now. As for the course numbers, 60 or so on the last 3s and 40 on mine right now (NCM). That’s not including the 30 or so officers (20 English, 10 in French platoon, roughly). Also if you are VOT or have recruit school bypass they might load you on the course last minute like myself and a few others. Or toss you on OJE for a little bit until the startup in August.



Coyote, how last minute was your course loading lol?


----------



## coyote489 (20 Feb 2018)

Well for me and another guy with the bypass route we were re sworn in on the 4th of January and course started the 8th. Both of us were a day late...


----------



## garb811 (21 Feb 2018)

danteh said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of the numbers they are looking to recruit for the fiscal year? Also how many are usually in a course?


Not sure if numbers for next FY are out yet but generally we see 100-120 pers leave the Branch each year.  

The strategic intake plan sees a split of sources for the numbers, some CT, some OT etc with the majority being direct entry.  We are currently "Green" but that is because we currently have more Cpls than we have positions for (MMO) due to vacancies in higher ranks.  There is a plan in place to balance that out this APS but that might impact how many pers are being brought in, at least for the August start.

There had been talk with the new Academy of them being able to put 3 x 30 pers Pls through each intake but looking at their course schedule, it is now showing 3 x 24 pers Pls per intake.  Maybe they realized they were being a bit optimistic on what they would be able to do in the new Bldg.


----------



## WEng87 (22 Feb 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Not sure if numbers for next FY are out yet but generally we see 100-120 pers leave the Branch each year.
> 
> The strategic intake plan sees a split of sources for the numbers, some CT, some OT etc with the majority being direct entry.  We are currently "Green" but that is because we currently have more Cpls than we have positions for (MMO) due to vacancies in higher ranks.  There is a plan in place to balance that out this APS but that might impact how many pers are being brought in, at least for the August start.
> 
> There had been talk with the new Academy of them being able to put 3 x 30 pers Pls through each intake but looking at their course schedule, it is now showing 3 x 24 pers Pls per intake.  Maybe they realized they were being a bit optimistic on what they would be able to do in the new Bldg.



Wow 100-120! I guess this means promotions happen from time to time in the branch at least lol.

The new Academy is quite awesome looking from the outside,  we did our BIIs across the street...  Little "Carrot on the Stick" thinking... If you pass your BII you might get to go in there some day... lol

Buck_HR might know the numbers for Fiscal year 18/19.


----------



## garb811 (22 Feb 2018)

WEng87 said:
			
		

> Wow 100-120! I guess this means promotions happen from time to time in the branch at least lol.


Sadly, we have been in what has been referred to as the "FRP Bubble" for the last several years and it is likely to be a few more years before we are out of it.  This has meant our intake has increased to fill the vacuum that bubble has caused at the higher ranks, I think the norm prior to the bubble was 60-70 a year.  

But, yes.  Promotions are happening, much too quickly in some cases.


----------



## WEng87 (22 Feb 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Sadly, we have been in what has been referred to as the "FRP Bubble" for the last several years and it is likely to be a few more years before we are out of it.  This has meant our intake has increased to fill the vacuum that bubble has caused at the higher ranks, I think the norm prior to the bubble was 60-70 a year.
> 
> But, yes.  Promotions are happening, much too quickly in some cases.



Sounds exactly like the WEng (NET) world when I was first getting in, then that caused a huge bottleneck because of the young guys in the higher ranks sticking around for years.  I would imagine the same will happen.

I'm not overly concerned about promotion, if I was I wouldn't be willing to lose my leaf to VOT.  I'm looking forward to the job Satisfaction, and the branch in general.


----------



## WEng87 (12 Mar 2018)

Any of the Feb BII guys/gals here any rumblings back yet?

I'm guessing they're still going over everything in Borden. My "parking garage neighbor" was one of the interviewers up there and he hasn't been back since, so i would assume he's still on TD up there.


----------



## Gazoo362 (12 Mar 2018)

Only thing i have heard of was being found suitable, thats all ive been told from the recruiters.


----------



## Sephur (12 Mar 2018)

My CFRC just informed me that I'm found suitable from MPOAC. That's all the information I got from them as well.


----------



## armyhopeful1993 (12 Mar 2018)

Sephur said:
			
		

> My CFRC just informed me that I'm found suitable from MPOAC. That's all the information I got from them as well.



When did you hear that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Hsinom (12 Mar 2018)

I have heard nothing so far, and I'm in Vancouver BC


----------



## Sephur (12 Mar 2018)

armyhopeful1993 said:
			
		

> When did you hear that if you don't mind me asking?



Today. I e-mailed the clerk that has been personally helping me along this process and he gave me a courtesy call a few hours later to say I've been found suitable.

MPOAC was Feb 13-15 of this year.


----------



## WEng87 (13 Mar 2018)

That's good to hear!!!  If only I had a clerk or a recruiter to call to tell me my "Results" haha.

Being a Voluntary Occupational Transfer it's a bit different for me,  I have to wait for my Career Manager to say yes to me leaving my trade and I don't even think he's seen my file yet.


----------



## MProokie13 (13 Mar 2018)

Does anyone know when selections occur or how often they do for NCM MP, or will nothing happen until the new fiscal year. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## RCDtpr (13 Mar 2018)

MProokie13 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when selections occur or how often they do for NCM MP, or will nothing happen until the new fiscal year. Was recently placed on the competition list and am curious to see the rough timeline.
> Thanks in advance



Just a piece of friendly advice here.  Your name implies you’re already an MP however your post clearly indicates you aren’t.  Assuming you’re not in the CAF you’re name states you’re an MP (which you aren’t) and in the CAF itself (which you may not be either).

Not many people around here are too appreciative of people claiming to be something they aren’t.


----------



## garb811 (13 Mar 2018)

Rookie13 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when selections occur or how often they do for NCM MP, or will nothing happen until the new fiscal year.
> Thanks in advance


Well, as I've explained elsewhere, there are now 2 x QL3 courses ran per year.  One starts in January after block leave and the other starts in August, finishing right before block leave.

Due to this, selections are made to line people up to meet those start times, so "generally" February/Marchish and July/Augustish...  Nothing is set in stone though but this is becoming the general rule of thumb.


----------



## Gazoo362 (15 Mar 2018)

Just got my offer today! Good luck to everyone still waiting for one!


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (15 Mar 2018)

Just wondering if anyone knows when the next MPAC might be? 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Sephur (16 Mar 2018)

Gazoo362 said:
			
		

> Just got my offer today! Good luck to everyone still waiting for one!



Congratulations  When are they shipping you off?


----------



## Gazoo362 (16 Mar 2018)

I report to my nearest base in a month or so for OJT. I got a recruit school bypass from previous service with the reserves.


----------



## Djtc (19 Mar 2018)

Anybody else hear back from their recruitment center? I was told that I am on the competion/merit list . Not sure if that is good or bad..


----------



## DMC2012 (19 Mar 2018)

I got the exact same information from my recruiting centre as well.


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (24 Mar 2018)

WestCoastOntarian said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone knows when the next MPAC might be?
> 
> Much appreciated!




Anyone have any information? 

Also, how long on average does it take to hear back after submitting medical forms? It's been quite a few weeks since my interview and medical exam and I have not heard anything.


----------



## coyote489 (25 Mar 2018)

WestCoastOntarian said:
			
		

> Anyone have any information?
> 
> Also, how long on average does it take to hear back after submitting medical forms? It's been quite a few weeks since my interview and medical exam and I have not heard anything.



It can take anywhere from 2 weeks to a few months to hear back after your medical/interview. I recall it taking only about 4 weeks for me to get cleared by medical. Just have patience, I remember my file was moving lightning fast when CFRC was dealing with it then when it went to Borden it felt like it fell off the face of the earth. Once it goes to Borden your local recruiting centre will not know what is going on until you are called for the Bii or MPAC. It took 15 months from start to finish for me. Some guys here it took nearly 2 years to get the offer. So like I said, have patience.


----------



## john_mora (26 Mar 2018)

WestCoastOntarian said:
			
		

> Anyone have any information?
> 
> Also, how long on average does it take to hear back after submitting medical forms? It's been quite a few weeks since my interview and medical exam and I have not heard anything.



I heard the next MPAC / BII is in August.


----------



## dammon500 (28 Mar 2018)

WestCoastOntarian said:
			
		

> Anyone have any information?
> 
> Also, how long on average does it take to hear back after submitting medical forms? It's been quite a few weeks since my interview and medical exam and I have not heard anything.



I was told by my recruiter that due to this new BII/MPAC process the recruiters are still trying to figure things out and has no idea how long the process might take. I was cleared for the interview and medical back in September. In December my previous/current supervisors and references were contacted and three weeks ago they were contacted again for background check. The background investigator advised one of my previous supervisor that I was found competitive and will be moved to the next process but I did not hear from them directly. So its back to waiting for me haha. Like Coyote said, be patient my friend, at the end of the long wait, Im sure you will be rewarded! No news is better than bad news! Good luck!



			
				jm8six_ said:
			
		

> I heard the next MPAC / BII is in August.



Where did you hear that may I ask?


----------



## john_mora (28 Mar 2018)

dammon500 said:
			
		

> I was told by my recruiter that due to this new BII/MPAC process the recruiters are still trying to figure things out and has no idea how long the process might take. I was cleared for the interview and medical back in September. In December my previous/current supervisors and references were contacted and three weeks ago they were contacted again for background check. The background investigator advised one of my previous supervisor that I was found competitive and will be moved to the next process but I did not hear from them directly. So its back to waiting for me haha. Like Coyote said, be patient my friend, at the end of the long wait, Im sure you will be rewarded! No news is better than bad news! Good luck!
> 
> Where did you hear that may I ask?



Ottawa recruit center.


----------



## WEng87 (5 Apr 2018)

And it's OFFICIAL!!!  I received my VOT Offer Message today.  Have 2 weeks to send acceptance/refusal message, then posted to Denison Armoury on the 16th July.  Hopefully start the QL3 in August...

Super Stoked, and yet a little nervous... especially about losing my rank and spec pay haha.


----------



## danteh (5 Apr 2018)

WEng87 said:
			
		

> And it's OFFICIAL!!!  I received my VOT Offer Message today.  Have 2 weeks to send acceptance/refusal message, then posted to Denison Armoury on the 16th July.  Hopefully start the QL3 in August...
> 
> Super Stoked, and yet a little nervous... especially about losing my rank and spec pay haha.



Congrats. Still waiting for my response 

Did you ask to get posted? I find it weird that they would post you for like 4 months then potentially post you again after your 3s.


----------



## Oscar590 (5 Apr 2018)

WEng87 said:
			
		

> And it's OFFICIAL!!!  I received my VOT Offer Message today.  Have 2 weeks to send acceptance/refusal message, then posted to Denison Armoury on the 16th July.  Hopefully start the QL3 in August...
> 
> Super Stoked, and yet a little nervous... especially about losing my rank and spec pay haha.


Congratulations. How long was your process?


----------



## garb811 (5 Apr 2018)

danteh said:
			
		

> Congrats. Still waiting for my response
> 
> Did you ask to get posted? I find it weird that they would post you for like 4 months then potentially post you again after your 3s.


As soon as he accepts his VOT and it is processed, he is posted to the BTL.  In the bad old days that meant a quick trip to Borden to sit on PAT Platoon.  Nowadays they post you to the local BTL and get sent to do some OJE.


----------



## danteh (5 Apr 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> As soon as he accepts his VOT and it is processed, he is posted to the BTL.  In the bad old days that meant a quick trip to Borden to sit on PAT Platoon.  Nowadays they post you to the local BTL and get sent to do some OJE.



So if I am in the same boat does that mean I will be posted out of Trenton most likely then while I wait for my course? I was hoping to do my OJT here.


----------



## garb811 (5 Apr 2018)

danteh said:
			
		

> So if I am in the same boat does that mean I will be posted out of Trenton most likely then while I wait for my course? I was hoping to do my OJT here.


You'll probably be posted to Trenton's BTL and do OJE with 21 MP Flt.


----------



## WEng87 (5 Apr 2018)

Lean-N-Supreme said:
			
		

> Congratulations. How long was your process?



process was actually very quick. I put my application in on Oct 6th, the day of the VOT deadline.


----------



## Sephur (5 Apr 2018)

WEng87 said:
			
		

> process was actually very quick. I put my application in on Oct 6th, the day of the VOT deadline.



Congratulations 

and here I am, being a civvie going  ??? at all the abbreviations


----------



## WEng87 (6 Apr 2018)

Sephur said:
			
		

> Congratulations
> 
> and here I am, being a civvie going  ??? at all the abbreviations



You want to see the abbreviations in my Offer Message, holy heck...  I think if they had to all be spelled out, the message would go from 1 page to 10... haha


----------



## garb811 (6 Apr 2018)

The only thing more intimidating than a bunch of acronyms is mariomike pulling out his googlefu to generate a list of links for you to research on your own.   :rofl:


----------



## mariomike (6 Apr 2018)

Sephur said:
			
		

> and here I am, being a civvie going  ??? at all the abbreviations





			
				garb811 said:
			
		

> The only thing more intimidating than a bunch of acronyms is mariomike pulling out his googlefu to generate a list of links for you to research on your own.   :rofl:



ok, garb. 

If you think trying to help a civilian learn CAF acronyms is so hilarious, post removed.


----------



## garb811 (6 Apr 2018)

My apologies MM, wasn't meaning that as a slight towards what you provided.


----------



## mariomike (6 Apr 2018)

Just me getting cranky in my old age.


----------



## armyhopeful1993 (7 Apr 2018)

WEng87 said:
			
		

> And it's OFFICIAL!!!  I received my VOT Offer Message today.  Have 2 weeks to send acceptance/refusal message, then posted to Denison Armoury on the 16th July.  Hopefully start the QL3 in August...
> 
> Super Stoked, and yet a little nervous... especially about losing my rank and spec pay haha.



By any chance were any of your supervisors CC'ed in the message? I'm expecting to get an offer as well but I don't have access to my DWAN email right now. I might have to start calling all sorts of people Monday to avoid automatic rejection.


----------



## WEng87 (8 Apr 2018)

armyhopeful1993 said:
			
		

> By any chance were any of your supervisors CC'ed in the message? I'm expecting to get an offer as well but I don't have access to my DWAN email right now. I might have to start calling all sorts of people Monday to avoid automatic rejection.



It came to me straight for my OR, but the normal way would be for it to go to your supervisor first.  I haven't heard of anyone else getting their VOT yet,  May is usually when the messages come out.  I was talking to my BPSO a few weeks back and he said they wouldn't even entertain an update request until mid May.


----------



## dammon500 (9 Apr 2018)

Finally! BII April 21/22!! Anyone else here got the notification?


----------



## danteh (9 Apr 2018)

Got a hold of my CM today and apparently my file has been done and with my chief clerk for a week now... Apparently they all had today off so hopefully I will have an answer on my OT tomorrow when I give them a call.


----------



## WEng87 (9 Apr 2018)

danteh said:
			
		

> Got a hold of my CM today and apparently my file has been done and with my chief clerk for a week now... Apparently they all had today off so hopefully I will have an answer on my OT tomorrow when I give them a call.



gotta love it  :

But, Congratulations! Hopefully see you on the next QL3!


----------



## danteh (9 Apr 2018)

WEng87 said:
			
		

> gotta love it  :
> 
> But, Congratulations! Hopefully see you on the next QL3!



Hopefully. Been a very long process to get to this point. Hopefully its good news.


----------



## MProokie13 (10 Apr 2018)

Officially accepted my offer today and just wanted to thank everyone for the help along the process and sharing some useful information.


----------



## WEng87 (10 Apr 2018)

Rookie13 said:
			
		

> Officially accepted my offer today and just wanted to thank everyone for the help along the process and sharing some useful information.



Congrats!!! Any word on Dates for BMQ and what not?


----------



## MProokie13 (10 Apr 2018)

BMQ in June but still no word on QL3 date , will most likely know more closer to enrolment date.


----------



## garb811 (10 Apr 2018)

Rookie13 said:
			
		

> BMQ in June but still no word on QL3 date , will most likely know more closer to enrolment date.


If you only go to St Jean in June, there is no way you're going to make the Aug course; you will only be partway through BMQ when it starts on 1 Aug.  Count on next Jan.


----------



## MProokie13 (11 Apr 2018)

Thank you Garb. I did not know the exact date for the Aug QL3 So I will have a couple months inbetween graduation and start of QL3 in January.


----------



## garb811 (11 Apr 2018)

Yes.  Part of that "should" be BMQ-L but chances are you will be sent on OJE at, or near, where you were recruited for the remainder.


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Apr 2018)

Why not send recruits to RCMP Academy ?After the Army they could then work for the RCMP .


----------



## RedcapCrusader (11 Apr 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Why not send recruits to RCMP Academy ?After the Army they could then work for the RCMP .



Because we just spent 50 million on a brand new, state of art academy. Plus, we'd never keep anyone around. They'd all jump for the better pay, Overtime, Shift Diff, better shift rotations, court pay etc. Oh, and real police work.


----------



## danteh (11 Apr 2018)

Got my OT message today and got accepted  Posted to BTL 18 July and hopefully course loaded on the August course.


----------



## RCDtpr (11 Apr 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Why not send recruits to RCMP Academy ?After the Army they could then work for the RCMP .



MPs can already lateral to the RCMP as it is.


----------



## DMC2012 (11 Apr 2018)

Accepted my offer today as well. BMQ 18 of June!


----------



## garb811 (11 Apr 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Why not send recruits to RCMP Academy ?After the Army they could then work for the RCMP .


It was actually looked at in the early 2000s, to the point of posting a MP to the Depot as an instructor.  One of the two who did that was posted to the Academy after his time at Depot was done to allow him to speak to both perspectives of how the training was similar/dissimilar etc.  End result was he ended up doing a lateral to RCMP a couple years on and we maintained our own Academy.

Pretty sure we talked about that in one of the threads here quite a few years ago...


----------



## danteh (11 Apr 2018)

Do we know if the August course is full or not? Just trying to gauge my odds on making that course.


----------



## garb811 (11 Apr 2018)

I doubt it is full.  Haven't seen the numbers but the last time I checked last year's SIP it hadn't been met, and even if it had there wasn't enough to meet the max load of the course.


----------



## WEng87 (11 Apr 2018)

Yeah, hopefully on the August course.  Would really suck to be demoted and lose spec pay just to wait for the course in January lol


----------



## Kanobii (12 Apr 2018)

dammon500 said:
			
		

> Finally! BII April 21/22!! Anyone else here got the notification?



Just got my flight booking today! I am interviewing on the 22nd


----------



## Macgruber (12 Apr 2018)

Hello guys, I have a few questions regarding the MP trade, that I am having issues finding the answers too. How does lodging work for MP'S after graduation from Borden? Can you instantly get your own house/apt? How often do you get moved/relocated as an MP?


----------



## Sephur (13 Apr 2018)

Hey Garb, any estimation when MPOs should start getting their offers? Either from this year's fiscal year or from previous years' patterns?


----------



## garb811 (13 Apr 2018)

Macgruber said:
			
		

> Hello guys, I have a few questions regarding the MP trade, that I am having issues finding the answers too. How does lodging work for MP'S after graduation from Borden? Can you instantly get your own house/apt? How often do you get moved/relocated as an MP?


Once you graduate from the Academy, it is up to you to figure out your own housing.  Some locations, like Ottawa, no longer have single quarters so you won't have the option of going into shacks.  Some other locations have limited, or restricted, quarters and you may or may not be able to live in.  Other places it's totally up to you if you want to live in or move out.

How often do you get moved?  That's the million dollar question and it depends. I know people who have been moved after less than a year, I know other people who have remained in the same geographic location for almost their entire career.  There is no easy answer for that one.


----------



## garb811 (13 Apr 2018)

Sephur said:
			
		

> Hey Garb, any estimation when MPOs should start getting their offers? Either from this year's fiscal year or from previous years' patterns?


I can't really speak to that.  The numbers selected for Direct Entry are so small I haven't been able to see a definitive pattern from where I've worked.  Having said that, in order to make the next MPOC which starts in Jan, you'd need to be in St Jean by mid-Juneish in order to get through BMOQ and BMOQ-A in time.


----------



## WEng87 (13 Apr 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> I can't really speak to that.  The numbers selected for Direct Entry are so small I haven't been able to see a definitive pattern from where I've worked.  Having said that, in order to make the next MPOC which starts in Jan, you'd need to be in St Jean by mid-Juneish in order to get through BMOQ and BMOQ-A in time.



Oh you keep reminding me that I eventually will have to do BMQ-L and the mods for PMQ-L.....  BARF


----------



## armyhopeful1993 (14 Apr 2018)

Sephur said:
			
		

> Hey Garb, any estimation when MPOs should start getting their offers? Either from this year's fiscal year or from previous years' patterns?



I got my offer via special commissioning this week if that helps.


----------



## Sephur (14 Apr 2018)

armyhopeful1993 said:
			
		

> I got my offer via special commissioning this week if that helps.



Just getting disheartened seeing every active member on this forum receiving their offers, and I'm the only active civvie hoping to hear back.

But nonetheless, congratulations to everyone  I'll keep my head up and hope for the best.


----------



## garb811 (14 Apr 2018)

Sephur said:
			
		

> Just getting disheartened seeing every active member on this forum receiving their offers, and I'm the only active civvie hoping to hear back.
> 
> But nonetheless, congratulations to everyone  I'll keep my head up and hope for the best.


Don't get disheartened.  So far, you're the only one posting who appears to be going DEO.  Trying to compare "your" situation to anyone else's isn't the way to go as every file and process is unique.


----------



## WEng87 (14 Apr 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Don't get disheartened.  So far, you're the only one posting who appears to be going DEO.  Trying to compare "your" situation to anyone else's isn't the way to go as every file and process is unique.



Exactly! especially comparing to us Occupational Transfer guys/gals.


----------



## Sephur (16 Apr 2018)

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## suprat (18 Apr 2018)

Hey gang, couldn't get into my old account from way back so here I am as a noob.

Just signed my OT acceptance today, go on BTL 16 Jul so hopefully am on Aug course


----------



## WEng87 (18 Apr 2018)

suprat said:
			
		

> Hey gang, couldn't get into my old account from way back so here I am as a noob.
> 
> Just signed my OT acceptance today, go on BTL 16 Jul so hopefully am on Aug course



Congrats!!  Same BTL Date as me.  Hopefully on the August course as well!  I'm sure they've thought out the numbers and wouldn't intake more OTs than they have room for on the August course.... Yeah Yeah, I know... I'm expecting a lot.


----------



## danteh (19 Apr 2018)

Hey I was wondering if MPs are EMR qualified? Or are they just First Aid/AED like everyone else? Just wondering if I should get my EMR renewed before my course.


----------



## brihard (19 Apr 2018)

danteh said:
			
		

> Hey I was wondering if MPs are EMR qualified? Or are they just First Aid/AED like everyone else? Just wondering if I should get my EMR renewed before my course.



I’ve never heard it as a requirement for the trade, and if it was they would provide it. That said, higher level first aid training is always value added. Do the course if you want to and are interested, because you never can know when you’ll be in a position to use it.


----------



## sweep (20 Apr 2018)

Hello, very excited to report I will be attending the MPSP this weekend in Borden.

My understanding is that I will be administered only the BII portion of the old MPAC.

My email specifically states that the interviews are only a few minutes long, can anyone confirm on the length of the interview?

Good luck to all attending this weekend.


----------



## WEng87 (20 Apr 2018)

sweep said:
			
		

> Hello, very excited to report I will be attending the MPSP this weekend in Borden.
> 
> My understanding is that I will be administered only the BII portion of the old MPAC.
> 
> ...



It will definitely be longer than a few minutes,  I will not comment on exactly how long mine was but the email I received said be prepared for a 2-3 hour interview.  I have heard a varying lengths, i guess it will just depend on how much you have in your past to talk about lol.


----------



## sweep (20 Apr 2018)

I figured it must've been a typo. I suppose it will be similar to the RCMP PEP exam.


----------



## Sephur (21 Apr 2018)

sweep said:
			
		

> I figured it must've been a typo. I suppose it will be similar to the RCMP PEP exam.



Once you've reached the end of the interview and there's something your interviewer wants to have clarified/explained further, that's the time they'd do it. So even if you _finish_ early, they'd definitely utilize the time given for the interview.

Just a reminder that every post you read about the BII advises you to do; be yourself.


----------



## WEng87 (27 Apr 2018)

Hey folks, just a quick question.  Maybe for the folks that have gone the VOT route in the future.  I know a few of us who have received our offers and have accepted them.  Any idea on when we should expect to see course loading messages or even the "instruction package" that was eluded to when the acceptance message was sent off.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Djtc (4 May 2018)

Got my offer at the beginning of the week for MP . Sent out my enrolment offer today.


----------



## dammon500 (14 May 2018)

Djtc said:
			
		

> Got my offer at the beginning of the week for MP . Sent out my enrolment offer today.



Congrats Djtc! 
When does your basic start?

I just got an employment offer as well, starting basic in August!

For new applicants wondering the wait time Ill share mine, 

Applied June 2017
CFAT/TSD August 2017 
Medical and Interview September 2017
BII April 2018
Enrollment offer May 2018
Total wait time: 9 Months

This was my experience of course, your wait time will vary from applicant to applicant. I've read that some were waiting over a year for their offer to come through. 
Anyone else waiting for their BII/Offers, be patient and good luck!


----------



## Djtc (16 May 2018)

dammon500 said:
			
		

> Congrats Djtc!
> When does your basic start?
> 
> I just got an employment offer as well, starting basic in August!



Mine starts in June. However if successful, I am sure we will see each other on the ql3 course.

Where did you apply from


----------



## dammon500 (17 May 2018)

Djtc said:
			
		

> Mine starts in June. However if successful, I am sure we will see each other on the ql3 course.
> 
> Where did you apply from



For sure bud, do you have any info on the dates for upcoming QL3? 

Im applying from the toronto recruitment. You?


----------



## coyote489 (17 May 2018)

There are 2 MP QL3 courses a year, one starting in January and ending Mid May and the second starting in August and ending in mid December. If you miss one of those and have to wait, you will be put on OJE at a detachment nearest the location you applied from. Good luck.


----------



## Kanobii (18 May 2018)

Got my job offer a few days ago, going to Basic August 13th!


----------



## Applicant1990 (20 May 2018)

Hey guys, just curious if anyone knows when they'll start calling people for MPAC/BII for non commissioned mp applicants?


----------



## garb811 (23 May 2018)

Applicant1990 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just curious if anyone knows when they'll start calling people for MPAC/BII for non commissioned mp applicants?


The next round will likely be centered on the 20-29 Oct 18 timeframe.  Not saying some may not happen before that, but that is quite likely when the majority are going to be done next.


----------



## Applicant1990 (24 May 2018)

Thanks for the info garb811, looks like I'll likely be waiting a while until further processing. Just more time to prepare i suppose. BTW congrats kanobii on the job offer and good luck with bmq and the mp academy.


----------



## WEng87 (5 Jun 2018)

Some Great News!

Got confirmation today that I am on the QL3 Course from 7 August - 12 December 2018.

It was recommended that I submit a PLAR for BMQ-L, hopefully they actually award it to me.  My PLQ Qual should help me towards that, but we shall see.


----------



## Andrew244 (10 Jun 2018)

Anyone know anything about the next 3s course ? I believe August.


----------



## garb811 (10 Jun 2018)

Uhhh...the dates are in the post right before yours.


----------



## Andrew244 (10 Jun 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Uhhh...the dates are in the post right before yours.




There was a some sort of issue, i didn’t have access too half of those messages when I posted. Thanks for pointing that out.

Correction: I was navigating the site poorly. ( first time user). Tonnes  of great info on here lol


----------



## danteh (16 Jun 2018)

Has anyone other than WEng87 received a loading message for the August course yet?


----------



## WEng87 (18 Jun 2018)

I haven't seen anything official yet, so I'm guessing it's still coming down the pipes.

I was only informed by the BTL manager, because I had a PSO friend go snooping around with her contacts.

still waiting on official loading message, I was told they'd be out last week... but nothing.


----------



## danteh (25 Jun 2018)

Doesn’t look like I will be on the August course. Just got my message for BMQ-L which is from August until September. Guess I’m waiting until January...


----------



## WEng87 (26 Jun 2018)

WEng87 said:
			
		

> Some Great News!
> 
> Got confirmation today that I am on the QL3 Course from 7 August - 12 December 2018.



I guess the confirmation from the BTL manager was not really a confirmation...  Looks like I am in the same boat as Danteh.  BMQ-L in August and then wait for the QL3 in January.

little disheartening for sure...  but such is life I guess.


----------



## danteh (26 Jun 2018)

WEng87 said:
			
		

> I guess the confirmation from the BTL manager was not really a confirmation...  Looks like I am in the same boat as Danteh.  BMQ-L in August and then wait for the QL3 in January.
> 
> little disheartening for sure...  but such is life I guess.



Well at least were on A course together... Let me know if you find joining instructions or a kit list. My email was "Your going to Valcartier for BMQ-L August 20th. Bring what you need". Seriously.

I'm still trying to see if I even need to do the course as I ended up getting to the last week of my Infantry DP1 before getting injured and OT'd. Unfortunately at the time (and I don't even know if they do it now) they didn't differentiate the SQ and BIQ portion of the courses so even tho I got past the SQ portion of the course it doesn't show on my MPRR just that I completed 3 months of DP1 before getting medically re-coursed. Even worse is nobody in my CoC knows how to deal with this. I got told to talk with the CM who knows nothing, then I got told to talk with the BPSO who also knows nothing and I'm assuming the next course of action is to get in contact with the MP CM which I can tell will take a long time. Personally I don't care about going. I'd just rather not do a course I have already done.


----------



## putz (26 Jun 2018)

Try PLAR.  Deployment experience/Work up/operations etc.  Danteh it is a reach but if you have either your old course report or old paper copy UER it might have the required information.


----------



## danteh (26 Jun 2018)

putz said:
			
		

> Try PLAR.  Deployment experience/Work up/operations etc.  Danteh it is a reach but if you have either your old course report or old paper copy UER it might have the required information.



Yeah I'm gonna try. My unit is notoriously slow when it comes to paperwork so I'm just hoping I have time.


----------



## coyote489 (26 Jun 2018)

Nooooo!!! That sucks!!! I don’t understand why they would load you on the BMQ-L when it’s not a requirement for the MP QL3 unless they changed it. 95% of the people on my 3s didn’t have there Land yet and will have to go at a later date. I find that totally unfair to you guys really, having to take a month long course that isn’t needed immediately and push back your 3s because of it. Not cool. I’d make a few calls or talk to a few people to try and get on your 3s and do Land afterwards. My 2 cents in this matter. Your career course is what is most important.


----------



## danteh (26 Jun 2018)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> Nooooo!!! That sucks!!! I don’t understand why they would load you on the BMQ-L when it’s not a requirement for the MP QL3 unless they changed it. 95% of the people on my 3s didn’t have there Land yet and will have to go at a later date. I find that totally unfair to you guys really, having to take a month long course that isn’t needed immediately and push back your 3s because of it. Not cool. I’d make a few calls or talk to a few people to try and get on your 3s and do Land afterwards. My 2 cents in this matter. Your career course is what is most important.



Do you know where I could find out if it is a requirement or not?


----------



## trooper142 (26 Jun 2018)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> Nooooo!!! That sucks!!! I don’t understand why they would load you on the BMQ-L when it’s not a requirement for the MP QL3 unless they changed it. 95% of the people on my 3s didn’t have there Land yet and will have to go at a later date. I find that totally unfair to you guys really, having to take a month long course that isn’t needed immediately and push back your 3s because of it. Not cool. I’d make a few calls or talk to a few people to try and get on your 3s and do Land afterwards. My 2 cents in this matter. Your career course is what is most important.



 :facepalm: Don't give the member bad advice! It may not be a career course, but it certainly important.  :facepalm:

The MP branch has decided that members need this course prior to going on their QL5 course, so many members are finding themselves delayed in their QL5 because they didnt have BMQ-L. Not to mention they aren't deploying members without it. What is more important, waiting a few extra months to be course loaded, or getting to trade qualified, getting caught in the tempo we are in right now, units not wanting to let their members go away for BMQ-L, then rushing last minute to fill them on courses because their 5s are coming up? Id argue the former.

I have seen members grieve and lose this issue recently. I have seen members miss out on deployments because of this, denied 5s because of it, and I have seen members from previous trades who have done it, have to do it again because its not the proper course code! If the member can substantiate a PLAR, proceed with that, but prepare to go just in case.

So before you go off giving bad advice, and how it wasn't that way for you, look at the bigger picture; this member is better off doing this course now and not having to worry about it later, even if that means a slight delay in loading on their QL3.

Further, advising the member to "make a few calls" is unprofessional and may land the member in hot water with their chain. How on earth is that beneficial to the member? Remember people who read these forums may be new to the forces and not fully understand how to go through proper channels(not saying this is the case with this member) but advising the way you did is not going to solve any of the problems.

Just my  :2c:


----------



## danteh (26 Jun 2018)

trooper142 said:
			
		

> :facepalm: Don't give the member bad advice! It may not be a career course, but it certainly important.  :facepalm:
> 
> The MP branch has decided that members need this course prior to going on their QL5 course, so many members are finding themselves delayed in their QL5 because they didnt have BMQ-L. Not to mention they aren't deploying members without it. What is more important, waiting a few extra months to be course loaded, or getting to trade qualified, getting caught in the tempo we are in right now, units not wanting to let their members go away for BMQ-L, then rushing last minute to fill them on courses because their 5s are coming up? Id argue the former.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the reply. I am perfectly willing to go if my PLAR doesn't end up going through. I'd just rather not go a on a course I don't need because I have already done it and use those 3-4 weeks taking part in OJE.


----------



## coyote489 (26 Jun 2018)

Very good advice indeed. All you have said makes a lot more sense. I can just feel their pain was all, I am sure they were looking very forward to starting their 3s this summer. But yes I see what you are talking about. I only spoke out of surprise because They just graduated 39 new MPs in May with maybe 4-5 having completed their BMQ-L from previous service. 

I’ll take your advice for next time though. Thanks.


----------



## garb811 (26 Jun 2018)

BMQ-L is a career course and before MP are eligible to be loaded on the QL3 they require it.  The MA has been waiving this requirement in order to keep production up in order to get the Branch out of the Red/Yellow and firmly into the Green.  By the book, all the MP who have graduated QL3 and who are lacking BMQ-L have still not reached their OFP, which is sort of a big deal since they technically shouldn't be off of the BTL and trooper142 has mentioned a few of the knock-ons from this, but there are more. 

The Branch is finally in a position to start getting people into the proper stream and giving blanket waivers.  This is a good thing because trust me, the last thing you want as MP is to be "out in the wild" for a few months, or years, and then suddenly be back at the BMQ level.

Finally, the requirement for MP and MPO to follow the Army career development stream is NOT a MP Branch decision, but rather one that was made by Armed Forces Council.

Coyote489:  Many of your course are in for a shock when they report in as within the last week an unscheduled BMQ-L has been added for July, in addition to the one in August.  When folks report in there is a good chance that rather than them hitting the road in a big white patrol car, they will be hitting the road in order to attend BMQ-L.  If you haven't reported in yet, you just might be one of them.

IF anyone is in this position and want to submit a PLAR but are having difficulty in getting the assistance from your unit, PM me and I will let you know what to do and what you need to prove.  It is unlikely that someone is going to get a PLAR through between now and August though.


----------



## RCDtpr (27 Jun 2018)

danteh said:
			
		

> Appreciate the reply. I am perfectly willing to go if my PLAR doesn't end up going through. I'd just rather not go a on a course I don't need because I have already done it and use those 3-4 weeks taking part in OJE.



Why?  OJE isn’t beneficial to you as it serves to teach you habits the academy probably won’t be fond of.

The only purpose OJE serves is to justify giving you a pay check.  I don’t mean to put you or any OJE’s down but the fact of th matter is at this point you’re nothing more than a liability the guys and girls on shift have to babysit.

If you can get your BMQ-L done you’d be a fool to try and put it off to do 3-4 weeks being an OJE.


----------



## danteh (27 Jun 2018)

ExRCDcpl said:
			
		

> Why?  OJE isn’t beneficial to you as it serves to teach you habits the academy probably won’t be fond of.
> 
> The only purpose OJE serves is to justify giving you a pay check.  I don’t mean to put you or any OJE’s down but the fact of th matter is at this point you’re nothing more than a liability the guys and girls on shift have to babysit.
> 
> If you can get your BMQ-L done you’d be a fool to try and put it off to do 3-4 weeks being an OJE.



It’s not about getting it done or not... If I’ve already done it there is no point in doing it again. Plus I work in a job where our OJEs aren’t allowed to do anything also, probably as close to the same situation as an MP, but you’d be surprised how much they learn just by watching from the sidelines.


----------



## RCDtpr (27 Jun 2018)

danteh said:
			
		

> It’s not about getting it done or not... If I’ve already done it there is no point in doing it again. Plus I work in a job where our OJEs aren’t allowed to do anything also, probably as close to the same situation as an MP, but you’d be surprised how much they learn just by watching from the sidelines.



Well it would seem at this point I have to disagree with the comment “it’s not about getting it done.”  If Ottawa has decided you have to redo SQ then it most certainly is about “getting it done.”

I’m not saying OJE’s don’t learn a few things.  What I am saying, however, is what you learn may potentially cause you issues at the academy if you try and do something the way you saw on OJE vice what you were taught.

Believe me....as much as you don’t think you will revert back to what you learnt on OJE while at the academy......in my experience you will at least once and it may or may not cause issues.


----------



## suprat (28 Jun 2018)

I just received unofficial word that im on the SQ in Aug in Valcartier... kind of an unexpected curveball.
Guess that means 3s are in Jan.

Going to be odd being on course with kids right out of basic.
Play the game and check in the box then go back home to be in the way on shift in the det haha


----------



## WEng87 (9 Jul 2018)

Is there anyone else on here that is loaded on the August 1st QL3?


----------



## DVH (10 Jul 2018)

WatchDog87 said:
			
		

> Is there anyone else on here that is loaded on the August 1st QL3?



Yes


----------



## WEng87 (16 Jul 2018)

and so it begins... My Military Police career, first day of OJT is half over and I haven't pissed anyone off yet.


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (9 Aug 2018)

Cheers all,

Finally, after months of nothingness I heard back from the CAF today. My MCC informed me that my application was moving on to the background and criminal record checks (I had my Interview and Medical back in January).

Generally speaking, how long does this part of the process take? 

Any confirmation from Garb811 that BII/MPAC is happening at the end of October? Would I likely make it to this stage in Oct. barring any snags in the current process? Thanks.


----------



## garb811 (9 Aug 2018)

WestCoastOntarian said:
			
		

> Cheers all,
> 
> Finally, after months of nothingness I heard back from the CAF today. My MCC informed me that my application was moving on to the background and criminal record checks (I had my Interview and Medical back in January).
> 
> ...


The mid-end Oct MPOAC/BII is still on the books.

If your file has left the CFRC and it is the MP Selection Coordinator that is doing those checks, then yes, chances are that is when they are looking to have your file ready for the BII.


----------



## Sephur (10 Aug 2018)

What a tease, the RC sends me an e-mail with an offer of employment and then one minute later, responds to it telling me to disregard that e-mail..


----------



## garb811 (10 Aug 2018)

Well the good news is they still have your contact info!   :facepalm:


----------



## Sephur (11 Aug 2018)

So it turns out they need to make sure I'm a Canadian citizen and stuff like that. Any idea if this is truly the last step?


----------



## Sephur (14 Aug 2018)

Haha, good news is - the offer was official! Some documents were lost in translation between the RC and HQ. I'm all set to go


----------



## garb811 (14 Aug 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Sephur (16 Aug 2018)

Hey garb and other members of this sub,

I have asked the RC this question and is asking for contact information from CFLRS St. Jean to see if they can answer me; but I'm hoping you guys have some knowledge about a situation at hand.

The letter of employment states a start date of September 10th - My sister has her wedding on the 30th (Sunday). The RC informs me that the decision of allowing me to attend rests with the course staff, what are my chances of attending the wedding?


----------



## garb811 (16 Aug 2018)

Sephur said:
			
		

> Hey garb and other members of this sub,
> 
> I have asked the RC this question and is asking for contact information from CFLRS St. Jean to see if they can answer me; but I'm hoping you guys have some knowledge about a situation at hand.
> 
> The letter of employment states a start date of September 10th - My sister has her wedding on the 30th (Sunday). The RC informs me that the decision of allowing me to attend rests with the course staff, what are my chances of attending the wedding?


You probably have a better chance of winning the lottery...

Not to be flippant, but it's basic training and the Indoc period, during which leave is only given for extraordinary circumstances, lasts for 4 weeks so you're still going to be within that period.

Unfortunately, missing important family occasions becomes a fact of life for us.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (16 Aug 2018)

Sephur said:
			
		

> Hey garb and other members of this sub,
> 
> I have asked the RC this question and is asking for contact information from CFLRS St. Jean to see if they can answer me; but I'm hoping you guys have some knowledge about a situation at hand.
> 
> The letter of employment states a start date of September 10th - My sister has her wedding on the 30th (Sunday). The RC informs me that the decision of allowing me to attend rests with the course staff, what are my chances of attending the wedding?



Adding to Garb’s comments, the info you were given is correct—it will be up to your course staff. But frankly, I wouldn’t bother asking. You can, of course, but don’t be surprised if you’re dismissed rather abruptly. A family wedding isn’t considered an extraordinary circumstance, even if it’s immediate family. Be aware there are many members who have missed several occasions, holidays, births, and funerals. If this is of particular concern for you, you still have time to reconsider your offer. The beginning of a member’s career can be very busy and there’s a very good possibility you will miss a lot. Now’s the time to remove yourself if you need to. Not mid-way through training...


----------



## Sephur (17 Aug 2018)

These make a lot of sense. Although I'm disappointed that this is how it is, it's very understandable - sucks that members miss funerals, I don't think I could do that if it's immediate family though.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (17 Aug 2018)

Sephur said:
			
		

> These make a lot of sense. Although I'm disappointed that this is how it is, it's very understandable - sucks that members miss funerals, I don't think I could do that if it's immediate family though.



Where immediate family (ie. parents, siblings, children) and deaths are concerned, your staff/chain of command will generally try to be as accommodating as possible in order to get the member home. If training is taking place, sometimes it just means the member won’t be able to complete that serial and will have to wait to complete it at a later date. 

For example, while on course I missed the passing and funeral of my uncle. We were close, but he wasn’t immediate family. A friend of mine, although he missed the specific moment of passing of his mother, he was able to get home in time for the funeral. Another friend lost his father during training, but was able to get home as soon as he could. Sometimes not only when on course, but if a member is deployed/on tour geography can make it difficult for the member to get home quickly also. These are scenarios you have to be aware of when deciding to join.


----------



## WEng87 (17 Aug 2018)

There is really no harm in asking,  things have definitely softened up since I did BMQ.  There are folk here on my MP QL3 that recently finished BMQ and they put requests in to attend family birthdays during their indoc period and actually got the time off for it.  Absolutely BLEW my mind, as I am sure it will do the same to some of the crustier folks on here... but hey, it's a kinder gentler CF nowadays.


----------



## bluruin (21 Aug 2018)

Does anyone know if MPO is opening up for VOT candidates this year?


----------



## WEng87 (21 Aug 2018)

VOT Message should be out with what trades are open for this F/Y.


----------



## garb811 (21 Aug 2018)

bluruin said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if MPO is opening up for VOT candidates this year?


Yes, see CANFORGEN 103/18 - CMP 051/18 141513Z JUN 18 2019/2020 OFFICER VOLUNTARY OCCUPATION TRANSFER PROGRAM (OVOTP)

Deadline for the file to be at the local PSO office is 12 Oct 18 with the completed file in Ottawa for 30 Nov 18.

Additional info:  e. FINAL SELECTION OF MOSID 00214 MPO CANDIDATES WILL DEPEND ON THE SUCCESSFUL PROCESSING THAT THE NOMINEES WILL UNDERGO AT THE MILITARY POLICE OFFICER ASSESSMENT CENTRE (MPOAC) WHICH IS COORDINATED BY THE MEMBERS UNIT, W/B/FPSO AN CFMPA. MEMBER NEED TO PROVIDE DND 2788, COPY OF DRIVERS LICENSE AND CIVILIAN DRIVERS ABSTRACT


----------



## Sephur (30 Aug 2018)

Garb, need a little insight on another situation now :c

I was not able to enroll into the CAF yesterday because of a recent laser eye surgery; they said my enrollment will be postponed until 4 months post surgery (13 Nov) earliest depending on BMOQ dates. In November, my interview and medical will also expire - which they said they'll do an updated interview and medical on the day I hand in my paperwork in regards to the surgery.

My question is towards my MPOAC score; the captain I spoke to at the RC said they'll inform the enrollment staff that I have been offered and accepted the position beforehand, and try to expedite my enrollment and shouldn't have a problem. Does the RC have that kind of power to keep me at the top of the enrollment list for MPO? Or will MPOAC scores be prioritized and other applicants that scored higher now be offered the position before me again?


----------



## garb811 (31 Aug 2018)

Your MPOAC score is valid for two years.  The list is fluid though so if the next MPOAC runs and there are candidates who score higher than you did, they will be inserted into the list above you, which could impact you for the next time they do a selection because the Strategic Intake Plan fluctuates year to year as well. 

Having said that, I don't really know what this means for you.  It is possible the Branch will ask for your enrollment to be deferred until Nov if you are an attractive enough candidate, or they could ask for the next candidate down the list in order to mee the SIP.  Best bet is to keep in contact with the CFRC...


----------



## Applicant1990 (1 Sep 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I'm applying for the reg force military police, and just passed by BII. I called my CFRC who informed me that the next selection date is mid September. I was just curious if anyone knows how competitive the trade is at the moment. Last i heard the trade was below its preferred manning level, is this still the case?  

Thanks for any info,


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (4 Sep 2018)

Hi all,

I submitted Disclosure forms yesterday and I’m assuming all of my background checks have been completed (2 of my references let me know). How long until I hear about an invitation to MPAC? Is MPAC still happening at the end of October? 

And if successful, how long after MPAC should one expect to hear yay or nay?

Any info is appreciated. 

WCO.


----------



## garb811 (4 Sep 2018)

About 1/3 of the direct entry spots are still available this fiscal year.

The MPOAC/BIIs will still be going at the end of Oct, they are currently sourcing the assessors. 

Ref how long until you find out if you're going?  Could be up to a couple of days before.  

Ref how long until you find out if you are acceptable or not?  Usually within a month or so of the BII.


----------



## Applicant1990 (4 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the info Garb. I hope 1/3 is still a good amount of open spots.

Goodluck with your BII/mpoac WestCoast.


----------



## Sephur (5 Sep 2018)

WestCoastOntarian said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted Disclosure forms yesterday and I’m assuming all of my background checks have been completed (2 of my references let me know). How long until I hear about an invitation to MPAC? Is MPAC still happening at the end of October?
> 
> ...



On completion of MPOAC, they informed my session that the CFRC will have the answer to relay back to you in approximately a week. Surely enough, I contacted them after a week and they did have the reply; so I suppose that should be the same for MPAC.


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (10 Sep 2018)

Hi Grab, Applicant1990, and Sephur,

Thank you all for your information. Hope to hear good things soon!

Any recommendations other than sit and wait patiently? 

All the best


----------



## Sephur (11 Sep 2018)

Don't be like me - Keep up to date with your CFRC.

The only reason I didn't was because I was applying all over the place for law enforcement.

Upgrade yourself wherever possible: Education, training, community service (networking), the likes of that stuff. Why wait on only the CF to accept you when you can wait for multiple? :')


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (28 Sep 2018)

My CFRC is horrible at communicating with their applicants. 

Any news on MPAC dates? Anxiously awaiting to hear back from and do well at MPAC and get a nice welcome from the CAF. 

When would the soonest BMQ start after this round of MPAC?


----------



## garb811 (28 Sep 2018)

Next round of BIIs should be the end-Nov, early Dec timeframe.  If you are successful and selected, chances are you will be lined up to go to BMQ in order to start QL3 next August.


----------



## dammon500 (28 Sep 2018)

Garb, do you by any chance have dates for upcoming QL3s? 

Im in a platoon with quite a bit of MPs  (15/50 are MPs so we get called the narc platoon lol) that are due to graduate basic soon and there's words floating around that the January QL3 is full and next one is in July next year. 

I know I shouldn't listen to rumors but all of us are anxious to know if it's true. Half a year in PAT or OJT will be a huge blow to the face.

Any updates will be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## kratz (28 Sep 2018)

While waiting for a reply from garb811, consider the positives of your worst case scenario:

- a reliable, good paying job for those XXX months waiting for your QL3,
- free access to base facilities, that civvies would be willing to pay dearly for (fitness, medical ect…),
- each month waiting is easy pay and that time counts toward pensions, your CD and reaching your extra 5 days annual, that much sooner.
- depending on your PAT staff, there will be loads of time available for you to create opportunities (DLN courses, short courses, PT periods)

Waiting for extended periods of time for a course really is what you make of your opportunities.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (28 Sep 2018)

dammon500 said:
			
		

> Garb, do you by any chance have dates for upcoming QL3s?
> 
> Im in a platoon with quite a bit of MPs  (15/50 are MPs so we get called the narc platoon lol) that are due to graduate basic soon and there's words floating around that the January QL3 is full and next one is in July next year.
> 
> ...



QL3 courses start in January and August.

August 2018 course had 15+/- students cut and held over to the January course due to an Instructor shortage. The January course is likely to be at capacity, so you will be waiting until August.


----------



## coyote489 (29 Sep 2018)

I agree with Kratz.

Don’t go into this already hating your lives... OJE isn’t all that bad, if your tossed on a good shift it’ll basically mean going home early a lot of the time and tons of gym time on shift. You will be placed on OJE nearest the place you came from so most of you will be working a sweet, decent paying job at or quite close to home. I don’t see to many downsides there.


----------



## garb811 (29 Sep 2018)

Dammon:  In addition to what the others have already said, I'd throw out a simple question.  How would anyone on your Basic know whether or not the January QL3 is full?  At this point, I'm pretty sure even the loading authority doesn't have the 100% answer to that one, too much is going to change between now and Christmas.  People get sick or hurt, people get pregnant, people fail basic, people quit...there are a million variables at play right now and the best thing you can do is just go day by day and wait for the final word.

What I will say, and this is simply based on experience and what I do know about how things work, if the January QL3 is indeed full in theory, it is quite likely you folks are included in that. What is probably going to happen is you are going to come off basic and then either go right to a BMQ-A or go to OJE and then onto BMQ-A prior to Christmas and then you'll be on the January course.  I'm pretty sure there aren't 90 pers spread across Canada waiting on OJE, although there are quite a few given what happened in August.

If you do get an extended OJE, as has been said, don't treat it as a slap in the face;, treat it as an opportunity.  You are being paid to watch and learn, do PT, do CPKN courses, start some self study by digging into the NDA, DAODs, just generally figuring out how the hell the military works from an overall perspective.  All of that stuff will make you a better MP, particularly as you move up the chain.


----------



## GermanWolf (5 Oct 2018)

Good Day. I passed my initial interview at the recruiting center in April this year. On July 24th I got this email 

"Dear Candidate, As a Military Police candidate, the attached Employment History and Police Application forms must be completed, TYPED, and returned to the following email address MPRecruiting@forces.gc.ca for inclusion in your file.Once these documents have been returned to the Military Police Selection Cell, your file will be reviewed. You may be contacted at a later date for an interview and further processing, if you are deemed competitive. Returning these forms implies consent for the Military Police Selection Cell to contact you directly for an interview via the telephone or the email address provided on your documents.  Until these forms have been properly completed and returned, no selection decision can be made on your file. Questions can be submitted through the MPRecruiting@forces.gc.ca"

I obviously filled out all the forms and sent them back. Within two weeks my references on those documents were called and everything seemed to be going smoothly. Not a negative word was said about me (according to my boss at least). Since then, absolute radio silence. I have been to my local recruiting center (ottawa) multiple times to ask about the progress of my file and I have contacted my file manager multiple times only to be told that we were waiting for MPAC confirmation. 

Am I correct in assuming that at this point it is too late for me to be accepted for the October MPAC (since it is already October) or is there still hope? Will I also be contacted if Im not deemed competitive or will they just never get back to me in that case?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## WEng87 (9 Oct 2018)

I am currently on my QL3, and there are guys here on course with me that found out days before the MPAC that they were on it.  So don't lose all hope!!

Edit for typo


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (9 Oct 2018)

GermanWolf said:
			
		

> Am I correct in assuming that at this point it is too late for me to be accepted for the October MPAC (since it is already October) or is there still hope? Will I also be contacted if Im not deemed competitive or will they just never get back to me in that case?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!



Hi GermanWolf,

I’m also waiting to hear back on MPAC. Hoping I get a call before mid-month to book flights. It’s not going to be easy to suddenly try to get that time off of work though. 

My CFRC has told me that the next step would be just to book flights, but I have yet to hear back from booking staff. Good luck.


----------



## GermanWolf (10 Oct 2018)

WestCoastOntarian said:
			
		

> It’s not going to be easy to suddenly try to get that time off of work though.



Yeah that was also a worry of mine. In the worst case scenario I will just have to call in sick. Let's hope we both get on this October for MPAC! At least your recruiting center has told you to book flights, I have heard nothing from my CFRC and I feel like they are getting slightly annoyed with me checking in every month 




			
				WatchDog87 said:
			
		

> I am currently on my QL3, and there are guys here on course with me that found out days before the MPAC that they were on it.  So don't lose all hope!!



I am hoping this is the case as well! Nerve racking process so far but I am trying to make the best of it. Remain in shape, advance at work (recently made it to a supervisor position) and spend time with my girlfriend.


----------



## GermanWolf (12 Oct 2018)

FYI, just got the email inviting me to Borden for MPAC! Hope to see everyone else there and good luck to all of us during the process!  :hollywood:


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (13 Oct 2018)

GermanWolf said:
			
		

> FYI, just got the email inviting me to Borden for MPAC! Hope to see everyone else there and good luck to all of us during the process!  :hollywood:



Just wondering on what the dates are?

Thanks


----------



## GermanWolf (13 Oct 2018)

WestCoastOntarian said:
			
		

> Just wondering on what the dates are?
> 
> Thanks



In the email I got it said October 27th. I was assuming it was gonna be for 2 days but I guess it is only on the Saturday?


----------



## Ricey (17 Oct 2018)

Hey everyone just got my call for BII today slated for the 27th oct. 18 I am  assuming it is going to just be an interview my email said I would only be needed for 2hrs and it is just one interview. I was just reading some of the threads saying the process was going back to the MPAC model ?.  Wondering if everyone else going on the 27th 28th has the same info in there email?


----------



## GermanWolf (17 Oct 2018)

Ricey said:
			
		

> Hey everyone just got my call for BII today slated for the 27th oct. 18 I am  assuming it is going to just be an interview my email said I would only be needed for 2hrs and it is just one interview. I was just reading some of the threads saying the process was going back to the MPAC model ?.  Wondering if everyone else going on the 27th 28th has the same info in there email?



That's exactly what my email said too. Two hours and you get to go back home right after (gonna enjoy my 5 hour drive home at 5pm  : ).  I guess we will just have to see what happens and prepare best we can for a 2h interview.


----------



## Ricey (17 Oct 2018)

Wow 5 hr drive bummer... I'm flying in from Halifax then flying back that evening.  Seems like alot for an interview but I'm super excited to be moving forward, can't wait to get this show on the road.. Best of luck to you, I guess I will  potentially be seeing you on the 27th. 😉


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (17 Oct 2018)

Wow, I’m getting super nervous that I might not get an invite in time for the 27th 😕 I’d have to fly in from Victoria. I’d appreciate more than a weeks notice. Fingers crossed🤞🏼


----------



## GermanWolf (18 Oct 2018)

Ricey said:
			
		

> Wow 5 hr drive bummer... I'm flying in from Halifax then flying back that evening.  Seems like alot for an interview but I'm super excited to be moving forward, can't wait to get this show on the road.. Best of luck to you, I guess I will  potentially be seeing you on the 27th. 😉



I hope so. My interview is in the 3pm slot on the 27th. I am also supposed to be staying the night of the 26th to the 27th at CFB Borden (according to my travel claims package). I guess it is a good thing to be well rested before the interview. 



			
				WestCoastOntarian said:
			
		

> Wow, I’m getting super nervous that I might not get an invite in time for the 27th 😕 I’d have to fly in from Victoria. I’d appreciate more than a weeks notice. Fingers crossed🤞🏼



I wish you the best of luck! If not this time around, I bet the next MPAC is no more than 6 months around the corner. If it is any condolences I started my application process 1.5 years ago and the wait has felt very long.


----------



## meejye (18 Oct 2018)

I am also going to the MPAC on the 27th from Halifax! I'd say it will be a long day.


----------



## ontheedge (18 Oct 2018)

Who pays for the flight and is there an upper limit on reimbursement?  Last minute flights can be expensive.


----------



## meejye (18 Oct 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Who pays for the flight and is there an upper limit on reimbursement?  Last minute flights can be expensive.



The recruiting centre booked mine for me.


----------



## coyote489 (18 Oct 2018)

Yes, the CF will cover the entire cost of you going to Borden for your interview. That includes flight, meals and other travel expenses, such as your very expensive shuttle ride to Borden from YYZ, which you should receive compensation for at a later date. You’ll get a rations card if your staying the night and a room in quarters, ain’t no fancy hotel that’s for sure. Not sure if anyone else can confirm or deny this, but are they still sending people to the closest base to their home? Or is everyone going to Borden for the BII? Cause that seems mighty expensive for a 3 hour interview. Guys on west coast should go to Esquimalt for example.


----------



## GermanWolf (19 Oct 2018)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> Yes, the CF will cover the entire cost of you going to Borden for your interview. That includes flight, meals and other travel expenses, such as your very expensive shuttle ride to Borden from YYZ, which you should receive compensation for at a later date. You’ll get a rations card if your staying the night and a room in quarters, ain’t no fancy hotel that’s for sure. Not sure if anyone else can confirm or deny this, but are they still sending people to the closest base to their home? Or is everyone going to Borden for the BII? Cause that seems mighty expensive for a 3 hour interview. Guys on west coast should go to Esquimalt for example.



Pretty sure we are all going to Borden still. On the list they sent us with all the names (for whatever reason, I don't know why applicants need to know who else made it), there are people from British Columbia. Ricey above is coming in from Halifax. So seems like we are all going to Borden.


----------



## Ricey (14 Nov 2018)

Hey german wolf any status update from your end yet?


----------



## Trapper94 (29 Nov 2018)

Hi guys,
I did my Mpac in October.i received an email  i succeeded my mpac.Now i'm waiting for a final selection,i just want to know if its only the Mpac score they check for the final selection or everything.


----------



## garb811 (29 Nov 2018)

It’s a combination of a few things right now due to the changes to MPAC.


----------



## Trapper94 (29 Nov 2018)

Do you know when they are supposed to do a selection for MP?


----------



## garb811 (30 Nov 2018)

No. But since it is too late to get through BMQ for the January QL3, probably after New Years at the earliest.


----------



## Sephur (30 Nov 2018)

Trapper94 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I did my Mpac in October.i received an email  i succeeded my mpac.Now i'm waiting for a final selection,i just want to know if its only the Mpac score they check for the final selection or everything.



The CRC told me that the combination of your aptitude score, your interview score, and your MPAC/MPOAC score will attribute to how high you score in the competition list.



			
				Trapper94 said:
			
		

> Do you know when they are supposed to do a selection for MP?



I can't give you a general timeline, but here's what happened to me. I was denied enrollment because of a laser eye surgery. After the "probation" period where my optometrist has now cleared me, my enrollment date is slated for February 14, 2019. I'm an applicant for MPO. I hope Garb will have more insight into how things work for MP applicants with this knowledge.


----------



## Trapper94 (30 Nov 2018)

Thank Sephur,

Do you know approximately the % who succeed the MPAC ?


----------



## GermanWolf (1 Dec 2018)

Trapper94 said:
			
		

> Do you know approximately the % who succeed the MPAC ?



I was too wondering this. There was like quite a lot of us at MPAC in October and so far I have not heard from anybody that they did not pass. I guess the beauty of a competition list is that there is no "quota" for the interviewers. If they get a bunch of applicants in one session that are great they can just pass all of them and put them on the list vs. having to decide on who not to pass.


----------



## garb811 (2 Dec 2018)

The percentage of pers who “succeed” at MPAC isn’t really relevant to anything. As long as you are successful, then it is a question of how far down you are on the selection list as to whether or not you get called. 

Where you are on the selection list is no longer only determined by MPAC so the key is to not only be successful at MPAC but to get the best possible scores you can get throughout the recruiting process. 

The simple fact that you were invited to Borden is an indication that you are at least competitive with the other pers at that stage of the process though.


----------



## Sephur (2 Dec 2018)

Garb, as an MPO candidate, will I have any classes with MP candidates during BMOQ or Borden? or is my training only with other officer applicants only?


----------



## garb811 (2 Dec 2018)

The other candidates on your courses will be officers only, although you may have some previous NCMs who are being commissioned under an in service program. 

You will be instructed by a combination of officers and NCMs.


----------



## Sinah (4 Dec 2018)

Hey garb, you seem to be the one with the info. I'm ot'ing and wasn't part of this mpac, my references have been contacted and what not, I've also had my bpso interview. Curious if you know of any future mpacs?


----------



## garb811 (5 Dec 2018)

Don't know the exact dates but I'm hearing the next round of BIIs will be sometime in Feb.


----------



## Sinah (6 Dec 2018)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## cpl.tet (8 Dec 2018)

Good Afternoon,

I too was recently informed that I successfully completed MPAC. I was at the Oct 28th, 2018 interview at CFB Borden. I contacted my recruiter from my local office on Nov 20th when I found out I passed and he said that they are doing two selections in December, one on the 5th and one on the 12th. I am a recruit school by-pass because I was recently a Combat Engineer, before I went back to school for Law and Security. I'm curious to know what those 2 selection dates mean? will the MP recruiters inform us on one of those dates if we are selected or will it be passed on to our local recruiting centre for further processing? Also, does anyone know if the QL3 in Jan is full or not? 

Thank you,


----------



## garb811 (8 Dec 2018)

Yes, if you were selected, your CFRC will be the one making contact.

For the QL3 in Jan? Not a clue but there is a backlog built up from when they had to cancel one of the QL3 serials in Aug. What has happened to some bypasses in the past is they get enrolled and sent on OJE at a base close to where they are being recruited from. Not saying this will happen with you if you are selected and the QL3 is full but it is a possibility.


----------



## cpl.tet (8 Dec 2018)

Thank you for the quick reply GARB811. Yes my CFRC did say that OJE was potentially an option if the QL3 was full.  I guess I will just continue being patient and hope that my score was good enough. Im a bit eager, as I've been at this since Aug 2016 when I reenrolled, but was snagged at the medical because of an old injury I had on my file. But with a little determination and persistence I've made it this far, so whats another little bit right! Good luck to everyone else out there in this process.


----------



## coyote489 (8 Dec 2018)

Pte.tet,

I was in the exact same position as you last year. I had the bypass and was lucky enough to jump on the Jan 2018 QL3. They called me Christmas Eve and said I was leaving for Borden on the 8th of Jan. Was all a quick process. From what I gather like Garb stated, the 3s are pretty backlogged now cause of a staff shortage in Borden. So if selected OJE is looking pretty likely until slotted on a course. Not a bad thing though. OJE is a pretty cushy go depending on you chain.


----------



## Dl110930 (10 Dec 2018)

As for the two selections in December you stated, how many applicants per selection date get an offer?


----------



## mphopeful19 (13 Dec 2018)

Anyone waiting for the February 2019 MPAC sessions? I am hoping I get selected. Just wondering if anyone else is in the same boat.


----------



## meejye (13 Dec 2018)

I received an offer Tuesday! I get sworn in on the 18th and start basic Jan 14! It happened quicker thank I expected, to say the least.


----------



## coyote489 (13 Dec 2018)

meejye said:
			
		

> I received an offer Tuesday! I get sworn in on the 18th and start basic Jan 14! It happened quicker thank I expected, to say the least.



Congrats!!! 

Would appear Christmas came early this year for you. Best of luck on your courses.


----------



## meejye (13 Dec 2018)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!
> 
> Would appear Christmas came early this year for you. Best of luck on your courses.


It certainly did!!! Thank you so much [emoji16]


----------



## GermanWolf (15 Dec 2018)

meejye said:
			
		

> I received an offer Tuesday! I get sworn in on the 18th and start basic Jan 14! It happened quicker thank I expected, to say the least.



That is wicked! Congratulations! Have fun at BMQ, hopefully the rest of us will get offers soon.


----------



## Trapper94 (17 Dec 2018)

Somebody knows if there are selections dates in January?


----------



## cpl.tet (18 Dec 2018)

Dl110930 said:
			
		

> As for the two selections in December you stated, how many applicants per selection date get an offer?



I Think he said it was 10 total, but I’m not 100% sure.


----------



## Trapper94 (18 Dec 2018)

Like 10 for the both selections date? Or 10 per day?


----------



## cpl.tet (18 Dec 2018)

Trapper94 said:
			
		

> Like 10 for the both selections date? Or 10 per day?



Total for both.. but again, don’t quote me.. not 100% sure


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (18 Dec 2018)

Has anyone heard about dates RE: end of February MPAC? Would really like to give my employer notice on dates that I’ll need off and sort out other life plans. Booking staff at my local CFRC has been ghosting my emails. Thanks.


----------



## garb811 (18 Dec 2018)

There are no dates out yet for the BIIs. Unfortunately, as you can see by reading other threads, the max amount of warning people usually get is about two weeks, a lot of people get much less.


----------



## meejye (19 Dec 2018)

GermanWolf said:
			
		

> That is wicked! Congratulations! Have fun at BMQ, hopefully the rest of us will get offers soon.


Thank you! I’m sure it will come any day now!


----------



## mphopeful19 (20 Dec 2018)

WestCoastOntarian said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard about dates RE: end of February MPAC? Would really like to give my employer notice on dates that I’ll need off and sort out other life plans. Booking staff at my local CFRC has been ghosting my emails. Thanks.



I spoke to my recruiter yesterday and he stated it was going to be in the last week of Feb '19. He said it could change depending on needs. There is a new form to fill out with your employment history and previous police applications. He said it came into effect 3 weeks ago. If you haven't done it, reach out to recruiter and get it done so you're all set when it comes to getting selected for interview.


----------



## mphopeful19 (20 Dec 2018)

meejye said:
			
		

> I received an offer Tuesday! I get sworn in on the 18th and start basic Jan 14! It happened quicker thank I expected, to say the least.



Congrats and best of luck!!


----------



## GermanWolf (20 Dec 2018)

Just got my offer too. Swear in is on the 15th and BMQ is 28th of January.  :subbies:


----------



## cpl.tet (20 Dec 2018)

GermanWolf said:
			
		

> Just got my offer too. Swear in is on the 15th and BMQ is 28th of January.  :subbies:



Congratulations bud! Good luck on BMQ.. it’s tons of fun


----------



## meejye (20 Dec 2018)

GermanWolf said:
			
		

> Just got my offer too. Swear in is on the 15th and BMQ is 28th of January.  :subbies:


Amazing!!


----------



## garb811 (20 Dec 2018)

Congrats on the early Christmas presents for those who are getting their calls.


----------



## meejye (20 Dec 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the early Christmas presents for those who are getting their calls.


Thank you!


----------



## mphopeful19 (21 Dec 2018)

Congrats to all that got the call. Good luck! Just out of curiosity, when did you guys do your MPAC?


----------



## GermanWolf (23 Dec 2018)

mphopeful19 said:
			
		

> Congrats to all that got the call. Good luck! Just out of curiosity, when did you guys do your MPAC?





			
				meejye said:
			
		

> I am also going to the MPAC on the 27th from Halifax! I'd say it will be a long day.



Two pages up


----------



## Sephur (23 Dec 2018)

Congrats to all guys and gals that received their offers 

Kinda jealous how frequent BMQ runs compared to BMOQ


----------



## ubique89 (30 Dec 2018)

Hi all,

I was informed that I was successful @the interview and recommended for the next MPAC. I was told that MP ncm route has been closed for hiring until the spring...
Just a few questions:
1) Direct Entry, for those of us with a PF Diploma. What does that actually mean in terms of the hiring process? I was under the impression the diploma was required to be eligible to apply.
2) Pay and promotion to Cpl. If you are given an offer, when does the cpl. pay rate take affect? Would it be once you start the training in Borden or after it is complete? I read on an earlier post that backpay is issued, just looking for clarification.
3) While training in Borden, can recruits take housing on base for them and their family (wife and kids)?

Thank you.


----------



## coyote489 (30 Dec 2018)

ubique89 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I was informed that I was successful @the interview and recommended for the next MPAC. I was told that MP ncm route has been closed for hiring until the spring...
> Just a few questions:
> ...



1. Yes, police foundations or similar schooling is required so it doesn’t necessarily “help” you in the recruiting stage other than you just need it to apply for that specific trade.

2. Once you are promoted after your BMQ you will start to receive Cpl pay and I believe you are back paid for your basic if I remember correctly. 

3. You would most likely have to move your family to barrie or surrounding towns as it’s pretty well impossible to get a PMQ while your on course. We just have to suck it up and leave the family for the 4.5 or so months.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## ubique89 (30 Dec 2018)

Thank you for your answers! 

Happy New year!


----------



## meejye (31 Dec 2018)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> 1. Yes, police foundations or similar schooling is required so it doesn’t necessarily “help” you in the recruiting stage other than you just need it to apply for that specific trade.
> 
> 2. Once you are promoted after your BMQ you will start to receive Cpl pay and I believe you are back paid for your basic if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...


You remember correctly! 

I just enrolled before the holidays and start BMQ in a few weeks. Some of my paperwork said I would be promoted to Cpl following BMQ and I would receive backpay from Jan 12, which is my payroll start date.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (31 Dec 2018)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> 1. Yes, police foundations or similar schooling is required so it doesn’t necessarily “help” you in the recruiting stage other than you just need it to apply for that specific trade.
> 
> 2. Once you are promoted after your BMQ you will start to receive Cpl pay and I believe you are back paid for your basic if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...



You don't get to move your family to Borden while on your QL3 at the CFMPA. You are still considered on the BTL and it is not a posting.

You will be in Borden for 4.5 months and your family will remain at your Primary Residence until completion of QL3 and you receive a posting message.


----------



## ubique89 (31 Dec 2018)

Thank you lads (and lasses)!
Is there a way to know how much your quarters and rations will be while you're on BMQ and @BORDEN For training?

cheers


----------



## RedcapCrusader (31 Dec 2018)

ubique89 said:
			
		

> Thank you lads (and lasses)!
> Is there a way to know how much your quarters and rations will be while you're on BMQ and @BORDEN For training?
> 
> cheers



If you're married/common-law or have dependents, you will only pay for Rations while in BMQ and QL3. I can't remember how much it was, I recall it being about $600/month.

If you're single, R&Q at Borden was about $700-$800/month. 600 for rations and about $94/month for quarters.


----------



## Sephur (1 Jan 2019)

ubique89 said:
			
		

> Thank you lads (and lasses)!
> Is there a way to know how much your quarters and rations will be while you're on BMQ and @BORDEN For training?
> 
> cheers



Private Pay incentive: Monthly pay during BMQ is 2,985.00. After Pension, income tax, supplementary death benefit, insurance, EI, PPIP, rations and quarters fees - Net pay for Married/common law is 1,529.26 and Single is 1,427.99

Like above: ROTP is 1,667.00. Net pay for Married/common law is $821.98 and Single is $699.81.
                 Ocdt DEO is 4,083.00. Net pay for Married/common law is $2,355.42 and Single is $2,233.25.
                 Ocdt CEOTP is 3,011.00. Net pay for Married/common law is $1,544.60 and Single is $1,422.43.


----------



## GermanWolf (4 Jan 2019)

Anyone know why the local recruiting center is not returning calls? I got my offer on the 20th and accepted it within 3 hours of getting it. However, I have not heard anything back yet. I am a little worried as it has been over 2 weeks at this point. Is it just because everyone is on vacation? I'm worried my recruiter will come back on the 7th of January and see my email from two weeks ago and will say "ah darn I missed that one. Oh well, too bad for the kid as it is now past the 2 week period we gave him to accept the letter. Better luck on future endeavours "


----------



## Remius (4 Jan 2019)

GermanWolf said:
			
		

> Anyone know why the local recruiting center is not returning calls? I got my offer on the 20th and accepted it within 3 hours of getting it. However, I have not heard anything back yet. I am a little worried as it has been over 2 weeks at this point. Is it just because everyone is on vacation? I'm worried my recruiter will come back on the 7th of January and see my email from two weeks ago and will say "ah darn I missed that one. Oh well, too bad for the kid as it is now past the 2 week period we gave him to accept the letter. Better luck on future endeavours "



Likely stood down for the holidays. Check on Monday.

If you accepted the offer on the 20th and it is time stamped you should be fine.  It is when you accepted it not when the CFRC decides to open its emails.


----------



## mphopeful19 (10 Jan 2019)

Anyone still waiting hear know when the next MPAC is? I heard the next date is Feb. 10/19. Just want to know if anyone else heard anything.


----------



## garb811 (10 Jan 2019)

mphopeful19 said:
			
		

> Anyone still waiting hear know when the next MPAC is? I heard the next date is Feb. 10/19. Just want to know if anyone else heard anything.


The period people may be invited to BIIs is more than one day as they get done in amongst the MPOAC assessments, so a date one person has been asked to attend may not be the same as the date for someone else. It is likely they will occur somewhere in the 13-17 Feb range though.


----------



## Sinah (10 Jan 2019)

Thanks for all the info garb you've been a fountain of information for new recruits and people that have an OT is like myself. I've completed all the steps for my ot minus the BIIs so I'm just waiting to get an email. I'd say you'd be surprised how hard it is to find information through chains of command sometimes but you're military so you know what I mean.


----------



## garb811 (10 Jan 2019)

Sinah said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the info garb you've been a fountain of information for new recruits and people that have an OT is like myself. I've completed all the steps for my ot minus the BIIs so I'm just waiting to get an email. I'd say you'd be surprised how hard it is to find information through chains of command sometimes but you're military so you know what I mean.


You're welcome. Don't point the finger at your chain of command on this one though, they really don't have any place to turn for info on this as, although it isn't a secret, it only gets disseminated via a fairly limited audience that is mostly made up of MP and MPO.


----------



## Sinah (11 Jan 2019)

That's fair I just meant in general not specifically about BII's more in a jest kinda way lol. I've had some pretty solid guys looking out for me.


----------



## mphopeful19 (11 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated. Typically, when do the emails go out? How much notice is given? Its been about 7 months since I started the process. Very anxious to say the least. lol


----------



## Dalton1985 (20 Jan 2019)

Hello everybody, I'm new to this forum but you guys have provided me with tons of info so thanks for that. I'm on the same boat as Mphopeful19, does anybody know what the MPAC dates are for February? Also, at what point do they ask for your driving abstract?


----------



## garb811 (20 Jan 2019)

Dalton1985:
The date ranges for when you might have a BII if you are being looked at in Feb are a few posts up in this thread. You get asked for the supplementary info when your file is in Borden and they are starting to put the list of BII candidates together.

As for when invites go out, they usually start about two weeks before the interviews. It is possible to get an invite as little as 2-3 days in advance (maybe as little as the day before if you are local to the Borden area) though as they work their way through the list and have people not be able to make it or cancel at the last minute.


----------



## Dalton1985 (22 Jan 2019)

Thanks Garb811, I'm very close to Base Borden but 2 days of notice works for me. What kind of supplementary info do they request? Just wondering if there is anything that I can start gathering for them this saving me time and headaches. Do you know how many spots are available for this year?


----------



## garb811 (22 Jan 2019)

I'm not exactly sure what they are looking for right now so would rather not steer you wrong.

It looks like all of the slots are filled for this year's intake plan, but the new numbers take effect on 1 April.


----------



## Dalton1985 (22 Jan 2019)

Right on, thanks for all the help! Anybody else waiting for BII on February? I heard it'll be in mid Feb


----------



## Sephur (22 Jan 2019)

I remember before heading to MPOAC, they made sure my interview and medical were up to date. They also needed a driver's abstract from me.

But like Garb said, don't do the driver's abstract until they ask for it since it's only valid for a year from the requested date.


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (22 Jan 2019)

Dalton1985 said:
			
		

> Right on, thanks for all the help! Anybody else waiting for BII on February? I heard it'll be in mid Feb



Waiting for Feb BII as well. 

Heard from my local CRFC today that the dates are Feb. 16-17. Now I’m waiting to hear back about my nomination for this BII. Been in the process for almost a year and a half now. Hopefully all goes well and I hear good news by mid-end April.


----------



## Dalton1985 (23 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the info, hopefully I get the same email for BII. I applied back in June 2018 and it is a lengthy process but totally worth it. See you in Feb!


----------



## Dalton1985 (25 Jan 2019)

Good morning everybody I have a couple of questions for you. 

1. Do they contact your current employer prior to the BII? Is just that i would like to give them a heads up because when the phone rings and they don't recognize the number they just answer it and hang up right away.

2. After successful completion of the BII your name goes to Ottawa against other applicants, how long is your BII good for if you do not get an offer on the first group? How long do they keep you on that list until they drop it off?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sephur (26 Jan 2019)

Dalton1985 said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody I have a couple of questions for you.
> 
> 1. Do they contact your current employer prior to the BII? Is just that i would like to give them a heads up because when the phone rings and they don't recognize the number they just answer it and hang up right away.
> 
> ...



1. I'm pretty sure they have contacted your current and past employers prior to BII. Once you go through the interview, you'll understand that - whether or not they called beforehand, they can do so afterwards. So in saying that, if it's not a conflict of interest, inform your place of work to expect calls about your employment record and stuff.

2. I was told my MPOAC/BII was valid for 2 years.


----------



## mphopeful19 (28 Jan 2019)

Dalton1985 said:
			
		

> Right on, thanks for all the help! Anybody else waiting for BII on February? I heard it'll be in mid Feb



I am waiting for the February MPAC as well. Hoping to get chosen for it. I spoke to my recruiter last week. He stated they should be getting the list this week of chosen candidates and they will call me if my name is on the list. 

It seems the wait is different for everyone. My buddy is doing QL3 right now and his process took about a year and a half. It's all based on your how competitive you are in line with other applicants. If others apply that are more qualified, then you get bumped down the list and you will get your chance when your turn comes up. It's very anxious as you wait a long time to finally get the job but, I have learned to cope with the anxiety over time. I am just waiting for my chance to prove that I am worthy candidate. Fingers crossed until then. lol


----------



## Dalton1985 (28 Jan 2019)

Thanks guys that's really helpful, It is indeed a very anxious process but totally worth it. Hopefully I get the call for the BII in Feb as well. Best of luck to all.


----------



## V1994 (1 Feb 2019)

Hello current and future MPs. I got my MPAC invitation for Feb 16-17. Anyone else is going from Vancouver BC?


----------



## garb811 (1 Feb 2019)

Congrats, hopefully a few more invitations to folks posting here will be coming shortly.


----------



## Dalton1985 (3 Feb 2019)

Congrats V1994, hopefully I get to see you there as well. Did you get a phone call or an email?


----------



## V1994 (3 Feb 2019)

Dalton1985 said:
			
		

> Congrats V1994, hopefully I get to see you there as well. Did you get a phone call or an email?



Thank you! I got an email from them. Have you got yours?


----------



## Dalton1985 (3 Feb 2019)

Not yet but from what I've read in the thread if you live near Borden you could receive the invitation almost the day before so I'll keep my hopes up until the 15th.


----------



## V1994 (3 Feb 2019)

Ya I heard that also. Fingers crossed! Good luck !


----------



## Sinah (3 Feb 2019)

I'm still waiting also, but being an OT my process is obviously a bit different,  a friend of mine found out two days before his interview that he need to be in Borden for it so I'm expecting the same thing.


----------



## Sephur (4 Feb 2019)

Ann123 said:
			
		

> Hi. How high are the chances to get a job offer after the BII? I’m assuming that if they already made that selection and asked you to come to Borden, they see you as a pretty much hired MP. Or they fail a number of candidates during the BII ?



Don't worry about being hired, just prepare yourself to be the best candidate you can. Answer truthfully - you owe it to yourself. Things like shouldn't be faked, you'll just end up hating it.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (4 Feb 2019)

Ann123 said:
			
		

> Well, the whole point of the process is getting hired, isn’t it ?



The military places a lot of emphasis on ethics. There's a line between selling yourself with the hopes of getting hired and placing "getting hired" above all else. Where's the line? Your reply indicates you're already (at least thinking) of what you can omit and/or substitute in order to make sure you absolutely get that job offer. That's not the way to go into it. I understand rejection and/or failure very, very well. It hurts. But I'd much rather have a clear conscience. Take Sephur's advice.


----------



## Sinah (4 Feb 2019)

I received my invite today, thanks again everyone that provided info and good luck to everyone else. I'm going to parrot what Beyond said, ethics is a huge part of the code of conduct for the military, be yourself and answer the questions truthfully if you don't get the job that just means you weren't a fit for what they were looking for. They have an idea of what they want don't muddy the waters. I may not be an MP but I've spent a few years in the combat arms and this definitely rings true across the board.


----------



## V1994 (4 Feb 2019)

Sinah said:
			
		

> I received my invite today, thanks again everyone that provided info and good luck to everyone else. I'm going to parrot what Beyond said, ethics is a huge part of the code of conduct for the military, be yourself and answer the questions truthfully if you don't get the job that just means you weren't a fit for what they were looking for. They have an idea of what they want don't muddy the waters. I may not be an MP but I've spent a few years in the combat arms and this definitely rings true across the board.



Congrats! Good luck to you!!! I will see you there.


----------



## mphopeful19 (5 Feb 2019)

V1994 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I got an email from them. Have you got yours?



Did you get the email from MPRecruiting or from the recruiting centre?


----------



## V1994 (5 Feb 2019)

mphopeful19 said:
			
		

> Did you get the email from MPRecruiting or from the recruiting centre?



No, it was from my local CFRC.


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (6 Feb 2019)

After a year and a half of waiting, and recent weeks filled with anxiety and worry that I might not get an interview this time around either, I finally received a call from my CFRC today. Will be in Borden Feb 16-17. All the best to those going and to those still grinding through the process. Your time will come.


----------



## Dalton1985 (7 Feb 2019)

From what I've read so far from other members and recently WestCoastOntarian the overall process before they call you for BII takes approximately a year and a half. Am I wrong to assume that I might get the invitation for the upcoming BII if I applied in November 2018? Is it possible?


----------



## mphopeful19 (7 Feb 2019)

I think it all depends on what they are looking for. If you wait long enough your opportunity will come. I applied in June 2018 and I am still waiting to be called for MPAC.


----------



## Dalton1985 (8 Feb 2019)

Makes sense, I applied back in June 2018 as well but had some trouble with paperwork so the process actually started in November. Hopefully we all get the invitation for the upcoming BII, I've heard they do 2-3 a year but I'm not sure when.


----------



## mphopeful19 (8 Feb 2019)

I guess it all depends on operational needs. I have a few friends that are MPs and each of their wait time was different. Our turn will come and when it does we just have to be ready to succeed. I've been just preparing myself for BMQ and trying to get in the best shape of my life. The last thing I want is an injury when I am there. Regardless of how long it takes, I will wait for my turn.


----------



## Bordercol (8 Feb 2019)

Just got my call ! Where is everyone coming in from ?!


----------



## Dalton1985 (11 Feb 2019)

I hear you Mphopeful19, I've been doing the same thing and it's great to be in such shape. Anybody from the Barrie area?


----------



## mphopeful19 (11 Feb 2019)

Dalton1985 said:
			
		

> I hear you Mphopeful19, I've been doing the same thing and it's great to be in such shape. Anybody from the Barrie area?



I am pretty close. I am from Toronto.


----------



## Dalton1985 (18 Feb 2019)

Hello everybody, just curious how you all did on the BII this past weekend. Any tips for future applicants?


----------



## Sephur (19 Feb 2019)

Hurry up and wait! ;D


----------



## V1994 (4 Mar 2019)

Have you guys heard anything after the MPAC? Any results? It has been 2 weeks and nothing yet.


----------



## Sinah (4 Mar 2019)

No, but they said at least 4 weeks until they would give results.


----------



## V1994 (5 Mar 2019)

Hey guys! Has anyone else got results of the MPAC today?


----------



## Bordercol (5 Mar 2019)

Haven't heard anything yet


----------



## Bordercol (6 Mar 2019)

Bordercol said:
			
		

> Haven't heard anything yet



Just got mine ! Hurry up and wait now I guess !


----------



## V1994 (6 Mar 2019)

Bordercol said:
			
		

> Just got mine ! Hurry up and wait now I guess !



Fingers crossed! Hopefully, the offers will come out soon.


----------



## cpl.tet (8 Mar 2019)

Just wanted to post that I finally found out from my CFRC that I got selected! Official offer is coming next week. I’m a recruit school bypass, so hopefully I’ll see you other lucky people on course in Aug! 
Stay patient for those who haven’t heard, it’s coming! Been in the process since Aug 2016
✌🏻👊🏻


----------



## Bordercol (8 Mar 2019)

I heard yesterday I will hear my official offer next week as well ! Hopefully see everyone who goes to BMQ there and those who don't in August !

Good luck to everyone still in the process and I hope we hear of more people making it on here !


----------



## V1994 (12 Mar 2019)

Got my offer today!!! Good luck to everyone who is still waiting. It is worth the wait!!


----------



## Sverge01 (14 Mar 2019)

Hey everyone, congratulations for those who got called and went to MPAC
I didn't..... so I'll keep on trucking.
Does anyone know when the next round will be, I REALLY HOPE I get the call


----------



## cpl.tet (19 Mar 2019)

Hey does anyone know what kind of schedule I would be on while on OJE?


----------



## coyote489 (19 Mar 2019)

tEt2point0 said:
			
		

> Hey does anyone know what kind of schedule I would be on while on OJE?



Depends on what det your posted at. Some are more lenient with the OJE and let you loose early or give you some good time off during sets but again, entirely up to the shift IC your given. As for what your shift will look like, you show up for regular shifts consisting of split days and nights where you work alongside Patrolmen and shadow their day to day duties. 

I believe most dets are 2 days 3 nights 4 off, 3 days 2 nights 5 off 2 days 2 nights 5 off. And it just keeps recycling. Can be rough to get used to. 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## cpl.tet (19 Mar 2019)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> Depends on what det your posted at. Some are more lenient with the OJE and let you loose early or give you some good time off during sets but again, entirely up to the shift IC your given. As for what your shift will look like, you show up for regular shifts consisting of split days and nights where you work alongside Patrolmen and shadow their day to day duties.
> 
> I believe most dets are 2 days 3 nights 4 off, 3 days 2 nights 5 off 2 days 2 nights 5 off. And it just keeps recycling. Can be rough to get used to.
> 
> Hope this helps some.



That helps a ton. Thank you. I wasn’t sure if it was going to be a mon-fri 9-5 gig. I’m doing my OJE in Kingston


----------



## V1994 (20 Mar 2019)

Hey! What are regular shifts of MPs? Do they work 4 on 4 off as civilian police ?


----------



## garb811 (20 Mar 2019)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> ...
> I believe most dets are 2 days 3 nights 4 off, 3 days 2 nights, 5 off 2 days 2 nights 5 off. And it just keeps recycling. Can be rough to get used to.
> ...



This.


----------



## V1994 (20 Mar 2019)

Okay I got it. I thought it was only for OJTs. One more question, how long is the QL3 now? The website says 6 months; however, some people say it was cut to 4 months. ???


----------



## garb811 (20 Mar 2019)

QL3 is 91 training days, so approx 4.5 months, plus 4 additional days added afterwards for Standardized Field Sobriety Test (SFST) training.


----------



## V1994 (20 Mar 2019)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## meejye (20 Mar 2019)

garb811 said:
			
		

> QL3 is 91 training days, so approx 4.5 months, plus 4 additional days added afterwards for Standardized Field Sobriety Test (SFST) training.


What do typical days look like during the course?


----------



## coyote489 (20 Mar 2019)

Ann123 said:
			
		

> How busy are MPs? Do they get a call after a call like the RCMP ?



MP usually aren’t as busy as their civilian counterparts. It can definitely depend on where you are posted though. Some detachments will have a steady call volume and some will have no calls for days. MP jurisdiction is similar to policing a small town and therefore the volume won’t be as high as bigger city police forces. 



			
				meejye said:
			
		

> What do typical days look like during the course?



The course will have Use of Force which consists of shooting, IARD, OC spray, self defence and such (the fun part), then there is the usual classroom days where you learn civilian and military laws along with how to perform your day to day police work ie. note taking, accident investigation, report writings etc. After this there is scenarios where you get to put all you have learned together and tackle situations hands on with a partner. So day to day varies quite significantly. But it will be the usual PT in the morning or inspections for indoc period. Academy time is usually 8-4 mon-fri depending on what you are doing, and weekends you will have free after 4 weeks if your good. During nights you will probably be studying or practicing drills, or at the H Club.... depends on the week I guess. Hope this gives you some insight.


----------



## mariomike (21 Mar 2019)

Ann123 said:
			
		

> How busy are MPs?





			
				coyote489 said:
			
		

> Some detachments will have a steady call volume and some will have no calls for days.





			
				Ann123 said:
			
		

> What would you do if there are no calls
> at all? Just a random patrol ?



For reference to the discussion,

Call Volume  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104516.0
OP: "How many calls would you average in a shift?"
OP "Just curious as to what would be the majority of calls an MP would receive, and what would they spend the most time on? Traffic? Assaults? Thefts etc."


----------



## meejye (21 Mar 2019)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> MP usually aren’t as busy as their civilian counterparts. It can definitely depend on where you are posted though. Some detachments will have a steady call volume and some will have no calls for days. MP jurisdiction is similar to policing a small town and therefore the volume won’t be as high as bigger city police forces.
> 
> 
> The course will have Use of Force which consists of shooting, IARD, OC spray, self defence and such (the fun part), then there is the usual classroom days where you learn civilian and military laws along with how to perform your day to day police work ie. note taking, accident investigation, report writings etc. After this there is scenarios where you get to put all you have learned together and tackle situations hands on with a partner. So day to day varies quite significantly. But it will be the usual PT in the morning or inspections for indoc period. Academy time is usually 8-4 mon-fri depending on what you are doing, and weekends you will have free after 4 weeks if your good. During nights you will probably be studying or practicing drills, or at the H Club.... depends on the week I guess. Hope this gives you some insight.


That’s awesome, thank you! I finish BMQ tomorrow and am just curious what to expect.... ql3 sounds much more  interesting than basic has been hahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote489 (21 Mar 2019)

Ann123 said:
			
		

> What would you do if there are no calls
> at all? Just a random patrol ?



Yes, go out and be proactive. Do traffic stops, patrol your areas and such. It’s also a great time to catch up on files you may have ongoing. Or.... go to the gym, drink Tim Hortons and or McDonald’s coffee   ..... being proactive keeps the day going by fast so that’s usually the better option.


----------



## Kendall2019 (21 Mar 2019)

Hi- I was successful with the MPAC- received an email letting me know.  I’ve had no calls or offers since.  In the meantime I was offered a trades position.  I plan on turning that down and waiting for an MP offer but I have no luck getting a recruitment officer to call me back.  Is it just a matter of waiting now for an MP offer to come or am I gambling by not taking the trade?  I have no idea about the military processes so any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## WestCoastOntarian (24 Mar 2019)

Hey everyone,

I have enrolment on the 3rd and start basic on the 15th. 

Just wondering if there is any training between basic and MP Academy? Basic ends June 21 and I heard that the Academy will only start in August? Just wondering what I’d be doing between those times.

Also, when do they get you to list your preferred postings? How many choices do you get?


----------



## garb811 (24 Mar 2019)

Congrats! You should be headed to BMQ-L, but given the shift of the start date of the QL3 to the left into July in order to accommodate SFST at the end of the QL3, it probably isn't going to happen and I'd guess you're going to be told to take leave or get sent somewhere for a brief OJE period. If that happens,  you should be sent on your BMQ-L shortly after arrival at your first posting.

You will get asked for your 3 potential choices not long after you start your QL3 but won't actually find out where you are posted until about a month before graduation.


----------



## Bordercol (24 Mar 2019)

Going to be a couple of us starting Basic on the 15th it sounds like !


----------



## V1994 (25 Mar 2019)

Bordercol said:
			
		

> Going to be a couple of us starting Basic on the 15th it sounds like !



I’m starting BMQ on the 15th as well.


----------



## Bordercol (25 Mar 2019)

V1994 said:
			
		

> I’m starting BMQ on the 15th as well.



Sweet, see you all there then


----------



## meejye (29 Mar 2019)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Congrats! You should be headed to BMQ-L, but given the shift of the start date of the QL3 to the left into July in order to accommodate SFST at the end of the QL3, it probably isn't going to happen and I'd guess you're going to be told to take leave or get sent somewhere for a brief OJE period. If that happens,  you should be sent on your BMQ-L shortly after arrival at your first posting.
> 
> You will get asked for your 3 potential choices not long after you start your QL3 but won't actually find out where you are posted until about a month before graduation.



What does BMQ-L consist of? I just found out yesterday I start it Monday the 8th. I’m a little nervous about it.


----------



## mariomike (29 Mar 2019)

meejye said:
			
		

> What does BMQ-L consist of?



BMQ-L [Merged]
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/104665.0


----------



## meejye (29 Mar 2019)

mariomike said:
			
		

> BMQ-L [Merged]
> https://navy.ca/forums/threads/104665.0


Thank you!


----------



## mariomike (29 Mar 2019)

meejye said:
			
		

> Thank you!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Sinah (5 Apr 2019)

Well my ot went through and I got selected! So I'll see you guys on the actual course as I don't have to do basic or bmq land.


----------



## cpl.tet (5 Apr 2019)

Sinah said:
			
		

> Well my ot went through and I got selected! So I'll see you guys on the actual course as I don't have to do basic or bmq land.



Congrats! Where are you doing OJE? Or are you staying with your current unit until course?


----------



## Sinah (5 Apr 2019)

tEt2point0 said:
			
		

> Congrats! Where are you doing OJE? Or are you staying with your current unit until course?



I'm not sure, I have a tentative COS date of July so if I'm on the next course seems like I will be staying with my unit unless that date changes. I would prefer OJE but I won't complain I'm in a good spot at my unit so time will still fly by and I can help get some stuff done before I'm out of there.


----------



## cpl.tet (6 Apr 2019)

Sinah said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, I have a tentative COS date of July so if I'm on the next course seems like I will be staying with my unit unless that date changes. I would prefer OJE but I won't complain I'm in a good spot at my unit so time will still fly by and I can help get some stuff done before I'm out of there.



Well good luck, hope to meet you on course


----------



## garb811 (8 Apr 2019)

Sinah said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, I have a tentative COS date of July so if I'm on the next course seems like I will be staying with my unit unless that date changes. I would prefer OJE but I won't complain I'm in a good spot at my unit so time will still fly by and I can help get some stuff done before I'm out of there.


The next QL3 is scheduled to start on 17 Jul 19, so if the timelines from last year hold, your actual posting date to BTL won't give you any time for OJE. As with any posting though, you can ask for a 30 day move to the left; the other option is to just ask to do your OJE informally prior to the posting to BTL.


----------



## GermanWolf (8 Apr 2019)

garb811 said:
			
		

> The next QL3 is scheduled to start on 17 Jul 19, so if the timelines from last year hold, your actual posting date to BTL won't give you any time for OJE. As with any posting though, you can ask for a 30 day move to the left; the other option is to just ask to do your OJE informally prior to the posting to BTL.



I just finished my BMQ last week and got posted on OJT in Ottawa for the time being. I have not been told when my next training would be (which I am assuming would be SQ/BMQ-L from what I am reading above). Are all MP candidates who finish basic before June guaranteed a spot on the next QL3 course in June, or is there a chance that I would miss this course and have to sit around Ottawa for a while?


----------



## garb811 (8 Apr 2019)

GermanWolf said:
			
		

> I just finished my BMQ last week and got posted on OJT in Ottawa for the time being. I have not been told when my next training would be (which I am assuming would be SQ/BMQ-L from what I am reading above). Are all MP candidates who finish basic before June guaranteed a spot on the next QL3 course in June, or is there a chance that I would miss this course and have to sit around Ottawa for a while?


If you make it through BMQ-L in time, yes, you will have a spot.


----------



## mphopeful19 (12 Jun 2019)

How is everyone doing? Anyone get the invite for the July MPAC happening in TO?


----------



## Collinandarty (18 Jun 2019)

mphopeful19 said:
			
		

> How is everyone doing? Anyone get the invite for the July MPAC happening in TO?



I haven't heard anything I was a little late on getting my medical for last one. Hopefully I get the word Soo .


----------



## mphopeful19 (17 Jul 2019)

Has anyone heard back after their MPAC? It's been about two weeks since I had mine and still no response. I want to know if anyone else is in the same boat.


----------



## Dalton1985 (17 Jul 2019)

I'm on the same boat buddy, I had mine on the 11th and still waiting. Anybody else?


----------



## Dl110930 (29 Jul 2019)

Have you received your results? Also does anyone know what the remaining intake is for the year? Also when is the next selection date?


----------



## Yanikka (10 Aug 2019)

I did my MPAC in Toronto on July 3rd and got a response July 24th that I was on the competition list in Ottawa. Hope everyone else is hearing good news


----------



## Jstock92 (18 Aug 2019)

Here we go again,

This is my second time trying for MP.

Last time I did the BII but now I am seeing everyone talking about the Mpac, have they reverted to the old format for recruiting


----------



## Collinandarty (21 Aug 2019)

Jstock92 said:
			
		

> Here we go again,
> 
> This is my second time trying for MP.
> 
> Last time I did the BII but now I am seeing everyone talking about the Mpac, have they reverted to the old format for recruiting



Did you get told to try again?


----------



## garb811 (22 Aug 2019)

Jstock92 said:
			
		

> Here we go again,
> 
> This is my second time trying for MP.
> 
> Last time I did the BII but now I am seeing everyone talking about the Mpac, have they reverted to the old format for recruiting


You're still just doing a BII, difference is now everyone goes to Borden as opposed to having the interviewer go to the candidate.


----------



## Yanikka (23 Aug 2019)

Got my job offer for October 28th. Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear


----------



## mphopeful19 (25 Sep 2019)

Congrats! I start BMQ on Oct 21st.  I will see you there.


----------



## Jstock92 (29 Sep 2019)

The MPs called my references last week, so I guess that means my VOT is moving along.

Hope to receive details about and interview soon, but we'll have to wait and see!


----------

